# AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling Thread (FAQ & Bilder)



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

*AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*​




Sicherlich Fragen einige wie geht das mit AMD Karten und Downsampling und einige Denken WTF ist Downsampling. Auch unter AMD geht Downsampling nicht nur bei NV.

_Das Prinzip klingt einfach: Per Grafikkartentreiber wird eine deutlich höhere Auflösung als die des TFT-Monitors eingestellt. So gibt der 3D-Beschleuniger zunächst ein doppelt so scharfes Bild aus. Da die Auflösung deutlich über der nativen des Monitors liegt, wird das Bild anschließend wieder zusammengestaucht. Der Effekt: Kanten werden weicher, das Bild erscheint klarer._ [Quelle: Chip.de]

Wie kann man unter AMD Karten 79xx Serie Downsampling machen ?

Zuerst Ladet ihr Bitte diesen Treiber das ist eine Beta Treiber und die Funktioniert Bestens AMD Catalyst 8.97 18 April – BenchmarK3D das ist die CCC 12.5 Beta

In 3DCenter Forum hat MrLolman bereits gepostet wie man Downsampling erstellt.

Downsampling mit AMD - so funktionierts:

1 Monitortreiber installieren (für max. 3840x2160). Für 3840x2400 diesen Treiber verwenden: File-Upload.net - monitor.zip => Unter "Eigenschaften (digitaler Flachbildschirm)" muss das CCC dann die 3840er Auflösung als maximal mögliche melden. Falls nicht, mal ein Neustart probieren.

Hier Einleitung per Bilder  

GeräteManger Öffnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Im CCC unter "Meine digitalen Flachbildschirne" "GPU-Skalierung" deaktivieren.

3 Mit AMDDownsamplingGui File-Upload.net - AMDDownsamplingGui_0.2.zip eine neue Auflösung hinzufügen. Zuerst auf Erstellen klicken und dann bei Width 2560 und bei Height 1440 (bzw. 1600) eingeben. Das Ganze mit OK bestätigen.

(Ihr brauch dazu Java! Am besten die neueste Version runterladen und installieren: Download der kostenlosen Java-Software)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





4 In den Windows Anzeigeeigenschaften auf die neue 2560er Auflösung wechseln. Falls es nicht klappt "Escape" drücken. Die 2560er Auflösung muss immer aktiv sein, damit man auf noch höhere Auflösungen wechseln kann.

5 Jetzt 2880x1620 und 3840x2160 hinzufügen und auf die Auflösung wechseln. (bzw 2880x1800 für 16:10, sieht bei mir aber schlechter als 2560x1600 aus)

So sollte das dann aussehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Ganz Wichtig wen Probleme entstehen bei der Einstellungen z.B schwarze Bild: PC Neustarten in Abgesicherten Modus dann in GeräteManger die Grafikarte Deinstallieren dann bei Aktion nach geänderte Hardware suchen. Win7 findet dann euer Karte und Installiert Brav die GPU wieder, dann Neustarten alles läuft wieder keine Panik schieben. Ruhe bewahren *



Nochmals Danke an MrLolMan 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Downsampling

Hier könnt ihr eure schönsten Gamepics posten, die Ihr via Downsampling erreicht habt.
Bitte gebt für die anderen, zur Info an, welche API (DX9/DX10 oder DX11), welche Auflösung singel GPU oder CF und welchen Monitor ihr habt.

z.B 

Game
Auflösung 2560x1600
directx ???
Singel oder CF
Monitor




So dann bin ich gespannt was ihr alle für Spiele spielt 



*Was hier nicht rein gehört ist: Geflame, Gespame und sonstige Unannehmlichkeiten.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an *p1skop4T* vom Hardwareluxx für die schöne Vorlage ​


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Ich finds eine gute Sache. Allerdings ist mir das aktuell noch etwas zu fummelig, dafür dass ich überhaupt grade nur ein Spiel hätte wo ich es brauchen könnte, nämlich The Witcher 2 - und das bietet on-Board Downsampling und ist damit leider völlig unspielbar


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Braucht man dafür zwingend eine Radeon HD 7xxx oder geht es auch mit meiner 5870?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Sollte auch damit gehen, wenn ich den 3dcenter-Thread richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Braucht man dafür zwingend eine Radeon HD 7xxx oder geht es auch mit meiner 5870?


 
Probiers doch einfach aus - normalerweise müsste es klappen. Die Frage ist eher, ob die Karte dafür leistungsfähig genug ist um noch flüssige fps zu erzeugen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Ach jetzt - der zitierte Mr. Lolman benutzt selbst eine HD5870 -das ist doch ein starker Hinweis dass es gehen sollte


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ach jetzt - der zitierte Mr. Lolman benutzt selbst eine HD5870 -das ist doch ein starker Hinweis dass es gehen sollte


 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Probiers doch einfach aus - normalerweise müsste es klappen. Die Frage ist eher, ob die Karte dafür leistungsfähig genug ist um noch flüssige fps zu erzeugen.


 
Hehe Danke Leute. 

Ja vor allem der Vram könnte Knapp werden denke ich. Aber in ein Game wie CoD oder viele UT3 Spiele müsste es vielleicht gehen. Wobei ich da auch SGSSAA einschalten kann was weniger Leistung frisst. 

Aber viel toller finde ich das es endlich mit Radeons klappt.  Und einfach mal bisschen rumzuspielen. Jetzt muss Ati das nur noch in die HD 89xx in den Treiber integrieren


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Also mit der 69xx Serie ging es auch, bzw. geht es auch! Denke das es auch mit der 58xx Serie möglich ist, aber ob dann der Vram oder die Leistung ausreicht ist die andere Frage


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Sehr schöne Anleitung  Werde ich heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren.  Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du aber vergessen, den Monitortreiber für max. 3840x2160 zu verlinken.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Treiber ist doch verlinkt...


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Im 3DCenter sind aber 2 verschiedene Treiber verlinkt :

"Monitortreiber installieren (für max. 3840x2160). Für 3840x2400 diesen Treiber verwenden: Klick. => Unter "Eigenschaften (digitaler Flachbildschirm)" muss das CCC dann die 3840er Auflösung als maximal mögliche melden. Falls nicht, mal ein Neustart probieren."


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Und wie schaut es aus ? Schon jemand getestet etc. ? 

Edit: ._. FUU DP...


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2012)

Nää, aus eingangs beschriebenen Gründen nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

also bei mir funktioniert es wunderbar ^^ Jetzt kann ich mir aussuchen ob DS oder Eyefinity


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich ein Spiel hätte, das von Haus aus keine Kantenglättung anbietet, oder alt genug ist um trotz bekloppt hoher Auflösung ordentlich zu laufen, dann würde ichs testen. Ist aber nicht der Fall ^^


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön, auf so eine einfache Lösung habe ich gewartet.
Habe es mal mit Dead Space probiert und funkt bestens.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Also wieder was, was nicht mehr Nvidia Only ist


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen 2560 x 1600 & 1920 x 1200, jeweils mit 2x SSAA, 16x AF.
Bei höheren Auflösungen zickt mein Monitor etwas rum (war bei Nvidia und Downsampling auch schon so). Muss da mal näher damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Ich bekomm den Monitor Treiber nicht installiert 

Wenn ich über Systemsteuerung -> Gerätemanager -> Monitor -> Treiber aktualisieren gehe, kommt die Meldung, dass der beste Treiber bereits installiert ist.

Rechtsklick auf die inf-Datei und dann auf installieren, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung "Die Installationsmethode wird bei dieser INF-Datei nicht unterstützt" 

Hillfffeeee


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Mai 2012)

Versuch mal folgendes.

Systemsteuerung -> Gerätemanager -> Monitor -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Treiber -> Treiber aktualisieren -> Auf dem Computer nach Teibersoftware suchen -> Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen -> Datenträger -> Durchsuchen -> auf OK drücken und fertig.


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Versuch mal folgendes.
> 
> Systemsteuerung -> Gerätemanager -> Monitor -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Treiber -> Treiber aktualisieren -> Auf dem Computer nach Teibersoftware suchen -> Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen -> Datenträger -> Durchsuchen -> auf OK drücken und fertig.



Super, vielen Dank  So hat es funktioniert 

Und was ist mit Punkt 5 der Anleitung gemeint? 

"5 Jetzt 2880x1620 und 3840x2160 hinzufügen und auf die Auflösung  wechseln. (bzw 2880x1800 für 16:10, sieht bei mir aber schlechter als  2560x1600 aus)" Wo hinzufügen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Hast du in den Anzeigeneigenschaften die 2560er Auflösung ausgewählt ?


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, jetzt funktioniert es 

Ich verstehe nur nicht Punkt 5? Was soll ich wo hinzufügen? Die Spiele funktionieren jetzt mit 2560x1440.


----------



## Z3Rlot (7. Mai 2012)

der beta geht garnich bei mir .naja wat solls .zocke lieber och mit paar mehr bilder bf3


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt funktioniert es
> 
> Ich verstehe nur nicht Punkt 5? Was soll ich wo hinzufügen? Die Spiele funktionieren jetzt mit 2560x1440.


 

Das habe ich i-wie auch nicht  Werd ich aber noch schauen wie ich das hinbekomme ^^


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Mai 2012)

@Softy

Kein Ding, habe auf die Weise schon mal einen Treiber installiert der nicht wollte (habe da aber auch etwas gebraucht bist ich auf die Lösung kam).
Zu Punkt 5. Eventuell ist da einfach gemeint, die Auflösung im Game auswählen (etwas blöd formuliert). Jeden Falls eine höhere Auflösung als 2560 x 1600 mag mein Monitor nicht, da wirkt das Bild verzerrt. Aber das liegt wie erwähnt an meinen Monitor (Samsung 245T mit S-PVA Panel).
Aber 2560 x 1600 reichen mir, da kommt die Karte eh schon ordentlich ins schwitzen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

L0L schrieb:


> Mit AMDDownsamplingGui File-Upload.net - AMDDownsamplingGui_0.2.zip  eine neue Auflösung hinzufügen. Zuerst auf Erstellen klicken und dann  bei Width 2560 und bei Height 1440 (bzw. 1600) eingeben. Das Ganze mit  OK bestätigen.
> 
> 
> wo genau muss ich das eingeben habe mir die datei runtergeladen aber finde dort nichts genaueres.wäre nett wenn man es etwas besser erklärt bekommt.
> ...


 

Du brauchst auch das neue Java auf dem Rechner das es dargestellt wird...

Edit: *Startpost wurde überarbeitet!*


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Softy
> 
> Kein Ding, habe auf die Weise schon mal einen Treiber installiert der nicht wollte (habe da aber auch etwas gebraucht bist ich auf die Lösung kam).
> Zu Punkt 5. Eventuell ist da einfach gemeint, die Auflösung im Game auswählen (etwas blöd formuliert). Jeden Falls eine höhere Auflösung als 2560 x 1600 mag mein Monitor nicht, da wirkt das Bild verzerrt. Aber das liegt wie erwähnt an meinen Monitor (Samsung 245T mit S-PVA Panel).
> Aber 2560 x 1600 reichen mir, da kommt die Karte eh schon ordentlich ins schwitzen.



Ah, ok. Aber eine höhere Auflösung als 2560x1440 bzw. 2560x1600 geht ja eh nicht. Oder wie sollte das gehen? Ich kann zumindest im Spiel keine höhere Auflösung einstellen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Aber eine höhere Auflösung als 2560x1440 bzw. 2560x1600 geht ja eh nicht. Oder wie sollte das gehen? Ich kann zumindest im Spiel keine höhere Auflösung einstellen.


 

Hast du das auch in der GUI eingestellt ?


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Da habe ich 2560x1440 eingestellt.  Wenn ich was höheres einstelle, bekomme ich einen Blackscreen.


----------



## Z3Rlot (7. Mai 2012)

Werde das mal am we testen da hab ih mehr zeit .erstmal danke


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts mit der 48XXer-Serie aus?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der 48XXer-Serie aus?


 
Probier es aus  Ab der 5xxx Serie geht es auf jeden Fall...
Ob da aber der Speicher reicht bezweifle ich  

Deswegen habe ich im Thread auch nur HD 79xx stehen da nur die HD 7950/70 3GB Speicher haben...


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Mai 2012)

Schick. Aber doch etwas fummiliger als bei Nvidia. Somal es eben nicht jeder Treiber mitmacht. Ich werds mal weiter verfolgen


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Mai 2012)

hab den beta treiber auch mal drauf gemacht, aber bekomm jetzt catalyst nichtmehr gestartet ! bekomm immer fehlermeldung " die datei CLI.Implementation wurde nicht gefunden " ! auch schon alles mit driver sweeper usw gelöscht und neu drauf, aber den catalyst bekomm ich nicht auf, immer die selbe meldung


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> hab den beta treiber auch mal drauf gemacht, aber bekomm jetzt catalyst nichtmehr gestartet ! bekomm immer fehlermeldung " die datei CLI.Implementation wurde nicht gefunden " ! auch schon alles mit driver sweeper usw gelöscht und neu drauf, aber den catalyst bekomm ich nicht auf, immer die selbe meldung


 

Installier den CCC aus dem 12.4 Paket


----------



## Ralle@ (8. Mai 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schick. Aber doch etwas fummiliger als bei Nvidia. Somal es eben nicht jeder Treiber mitmacht. Ich werds mal weiter verfolgen


 

Bis vor kurzem war es bei Nvidia ebenfalls noch fummelig, bei mir läuft es überraschend gut.
Mal sehen ob das mit zukünftigen Treibern auch so sein wird.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Probier es aus  Ab der 5xxx Serie geht es auf jeden Fall...
> Ob da aber der Speicher reicht bezweifle ich
> 
> Deswegen habe ich im Thread auch nur HD 79xx stehen da nur die HD 7950/70 3GB Speicher haben...



Naja, alte Spiele wie CSS oder anderer alte LAN-Spiele werden auch mit 1GB noch laufen.

Wenn ich heute Abend zuhause bin, werde ich mal testen und berichten. Gestern hatte ich keine Sekunde am PC, war von 8:45 bis 22:45 außer Haus und heute um 7:30 schon wieder die erste Vorlesung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Mai 2012)

Allerdings ist zum Beispiel für CSS (und praktisch alle Source Spiele) SGSSAA die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Mai 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist zum Beispiel für CSS (und praktisch alle Source Spiele) SGSSAA die bessere Lösung.



Wenn du mir erklärst, wie ich SGSSAA auf der 4890 zum Laufen bekomme, werde ich das in Betracht ziehen


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Mai 2012)

wie kann ich denn nur den CCC installieren??? wenn ich bei benutzerdefiniert gucke hat der überall schon häckchen gesetzt und alle lassen sich auch nicht entfernen, das ich nur den CCC installiere, denn den beta treiber hab ich ja bereits drauf

edit: also hat geklappt, schaut nicht schlecht aus jetzt aufm desktop, btf3 läuft leider zur zeit nicht ! was kann ich denn runterstellen damit die fps nicht ganz so massiv in den keller rutschen mit meiner kleinen sapphire 6950 2GB


----------



## Z3Rlot (8. Mai 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> wie kann ich denn nur den CCC installieren??? wenn ich bei benutzerdefiniert gucke hat der überall schon häckchen gesetzt und alle lassen sich auch nicht entfernen, das ich nur den CCC installiere, denn den beta treiber hab ich ja bereits drauf
> 
> edit: also hat geklappt, schaut nicht schlecht aus jetzt aufm desktop, btf3 läuft leider zur zeit nicht ! was kann ich denn runterstellen damit die fps nicht ganz so massiv in den keller rutschen mit meiner kleinen sapphire 6950 2GB



Schatten auf mittel,die verzerrung finde ich auch nich so schön würde ich auch noch verkraften.also ausmachen und antialiasing aus.dann mal probieren.wenns dann nich läuft Rest auf hoch und vieleicht antialiasing 2 Fach


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Mai 2012)

frag mich nur wieso der ram der graka nicht voll ausgeschöpft wird! eben mit 2560*1440 wake island gespielt mit einer mischung aus mittel und high, msaa und hboe/sboe oder wie der kram heißt deaktiviert , hab zwischen 30-45 fps aber der ram der graka wird nur bis knapp 1400mb in anspruch genommen! sollten die 2 gb der karte jetzt da nicht voll ausgeschöpft werden???


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Mai 2012)

1400 MB sind schon eine weit überdurchschnittliche Belegung, die vollen 2GB werden erst mit zusätzlichen Texturmods o.ä. belegt.


----------



## Z3Rlot (8. Mai 2012)

habe es jetzt auch hinbekommen und brauchte kein betatreiber läuft bei mir mit den 12.4. ansich ne tolle sache bf3 lässt sich in 2 fach kantenglättung 2560x1600 gut spielen mit der hd 7970 die aber auch gut übertaktet sein muss. 4 fach gehen auch aber nich auf den grossen maps da ruckelts dann schon etwas.
Das tolle finde ich noch das man einfach mehr sieht vom bild so sieht man auch schneller feinde


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

Freut mich echt das es bei vielen so gut funktioniert


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Mai 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Versuch mal folgendes.
> 
> Systemsteuerung -> Gerätemanager -> Monitor -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Treiber -> Treiber aktualisieren -> Auf dem Computer nach Teibersoftware suchen -> Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen -> Datenträger -> Durchsuchen -> auf OK drücken und fertig.


 
Soo, ich bin nun zuhause und probiere das Ganze nun aus mit folgendem Problem: Habe den Monitortreiber installiert und dann den Grafiktreiber mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Monitortreiber wieder überschrieben wurde. Wenn ich nun obige Anleitung erneut durchführen, dann erscheint ein Fehler


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Soo, ich bin nun zuhause und probiere das Ganze nun aus mit folgendem Problem: Habe den Monitortreiber installiert und dann den Grafiktreiber mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Monitortreiber wieder überschrieben wurde. Wenn ich nun obige Anleitung erneut durchführen, dann erscheint ein Fehler


 

Du musst den Treiber auswählen für den Monitor...


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du musst den Treiber auswählen für den Monitor...



Also Bitte, so schlau bin ich selber, nur wenn ich bei der Installation des Treibers zu der Schaltfläche komme, auf der steht "AUS EINER LISTE VON GERÄTETREIBERN AUF DEM COMPUTER AUSWÄHLEN" und diese dann drücke, dann wird mit der Fehlermeldung aus meinem vorigen Post der Zugriff verweigert, obwohl es vor 5min noch ging


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

Hey ich will nur helfen...

deinstalliere mal den Monitor-Treiber und installiere dann den für DS NEU!


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hey ich will nur helfen...
> 
> deinstalliere mal den Monitor-Treiber und installiere dann den für DS NEU!


 
Sorry, sollte nicht so aggressiv rüberkommen, nur bin ich genervt... Wenn ich den Treiber deinstalliere, wird der Monitor im Gerätemanager nicht mehr angezeigt und ich kann somit auch keine Treiber installieren.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

puh... So ein Problem hatte ich auch noch nicht!

Frag mal Ralle@ oder Softy ob die da was wissen... Den bei mir ging das installieren auf Anhieb deswegen ist das komisch!


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Mai 2012)

PC neu gestartet, dann gings wieder


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Mai 2012)

bezüglich DS muss ich aber sagen, dass es bei den 4XXXern wohl nicht funktioniert


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> bezüglich DS muss ich aber sagen, dass es bei den 4XXXern wohl nicht funktioniert


 
Das ist echt schade


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Vergleichsscreenshots (Risen2):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein älteres Spiel (Venetica):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde gerne noch höhere Auflösungen ausprobieren, aber leider endet das immer in einem Blackscreen  Kann das am Monitorkabel liegen?  Oder wer skaliert hier was runter  Ich blick da nicht ganz durch


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Mai 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder 

Ich weiß das auch nicht ganz woran das liegen kann...


----------



## sakulthefirst (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe PCGH,
 ich finde es toll, dass ihr mein Tool (AMDDownSamplingGui) verwendet.
 Doch würde ich euch sehr gerne Bitten bevor ihr es irgendwo Uploaded mich vorher zu informieren.
 Im Prinzip geht es mir nur ein bisschen den Überblick zu behalten, wo  überall mein Programm in den undendlcihen weiten des Netzes  herumkusiert.^^


 Okay nun zu was anderen:
 Wenn ihr im Programm fehler findet oder Verbesserungsvorschläge habt könnt ihr mir gern eine Nachricht schreiben.!
 Hier bin ich erreichbar:dev.sakulthefirst@gmail.com (mit ist nichts besseres eingefallen ) 


Dasselbe hab ich auf harwareluxx auch geschrieben.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2012)

Danke, machen wir. Cooles Programm!!!


----------



## toni28 (9. Mai 2012)

Höhere Auflösungen funktionieren auf meiner HD5870 nur wenn die Desktopauflösung bereits 2560x1440 beträgt. Das Wechseln direkt von 1920 auf 2880 oder 3840 klappt nicht. Ist bei Spielen das gleiche.* Wenn die Desktopauflösung nur 1920x1080 beträgt, kann somit kein Spiel mit einer höheren Auflösung als 2560x1440 gestartet werden!

*
mfg
toni28 aka Mr. Lolman


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Leider kommt es bei mir  zu Bildfehlern (horizontale Streifen bei einer Auflösung von 2880x1620) und einen Blackscreen bei einer Auflösung von 3180x2160. Ich starte das Spiel bei einer Desktop-Auflösung von 2560x1440.

Woran kann das liegen? Am Monitor? Am Kabel? Gibt es hier eine Lösung?


----------



## toni28 (9. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Leider kommt es bei mir  zu Bildfehlern (horizontale Streifen bei einer Auflösung von 2880x1620) und einen Blackscreen bei einer Auflösung von 3180x2160. Ich starte das Spiel bei einer Desktop-Auflösung von 2560x1440.
> 
> Woran kann das liegen? Am Monitor? Am Kabel? Gibt es hier eine Lösung?


 

Hatte ich anfangs auch, ist bei mir aber nicht mehr reproudzierbar. Probier mal im CCC unter Eigenschaften Digitaler Falchbildschirm die Optionen "alternativer DVI Betriebsmodus" und/oder "DVI-Frequenz für hochauflösende Displays reduzieren", bei mir hats anscheinend geholfen.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Die Optionen habe ich leider nicht  Mein Monitor (Samsung S27A550H) hat nur einen HDMI-Eingang


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Mai 2012)

Hmm kann es sein das man dafür DVI braucht !?


----------



## Z3Rlot (10. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hmm kann es sein das man dafür DVI braucht !?




Also ich hab das mal an mein 140 cm 55 zoll full hd im wohnzimmer drangehabt über nacht für bf3 und über hdmi ging es genauso gut wie über dvi  muste nur nochmal den monitortreiber raufmachen und die auflösung mit den tool anpassen und auflösung umstellen im windows.Habe ein sony Bravia und zum arbeiten nen billigen aoc 22 zoll wo es genauso geht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Mai 2012)

Ah okay also auch über HDMI...
Ich habe leider nut mit der 2560er getestet!


----------



## Z3Rlot (10. Mai 2012)

nee hab leider auch nur mit 2560x1600 hdmi getestet.weis nich ob es noch weiter geht.hab da wat falsch verstanden


----------



## Z3Rlot (10. Mai 2012)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Abgespeckt und trotzdem gut? Jetzt mit Testvideo! - Seite 14

naja da bin ich ja noch zufrieden obwohl es ja nu auch nich mehr spielbar ist 

Bei achtfach geht die 680 und 670 mit 2 gb vram krachen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Mai 2012)

Bei DS hat eindeutig die HD 7970 einfach die Nase vorne  
Würdfe mich aber mal interessieren wie es mit der 4GB Veriosn von GTX670/680 ausschaut ^^


----------



## Cleriker (11. Mai 2012)

Hast du den Link eben nicht angeschaut? DS ist zwar was anderes als MSAA, schlägt jedoch auch auf den Speicher.


----------



## Z3Rlot (11. Mai 2012)

ja bf3 in höheren auflösung als full hd mit aa geht den karten auch schon die luft ganz schön aus . und da trennt sich nich mehr viel. mit oc granichts mehr .und ich denke sie liegen sich alle sehr ähnlich vom spiel halt mal so mal so.bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit meiner.Werd mich am montag mal an die anderen auflösung machen und mit paar anderen games testen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Mai 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du den Link eben nicht angeschaut? DS ist zwar was anderes als MSAA, schlägt jedoch auch auf den Speicher.


 

Schau dir aber mal die Auflösung an


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2012)

Hier ein Vergleichsscreen aus Alan Wake :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Mai 2012)

Da sieht man den Unterschied aber echt gut finde ich...
Ich sollte auch mal mehr spielen und das ausnutzen ^^

Hat das mit der höheren auflösung eig geklappt ? Also mehr wie die 2560er!


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2012)

Mal was anderes: sollte dieser Thread nicht angepinnt werden? Schließlich ist AMD-Downsampling noch nicht wirklich Allgemeinwissen und dieses Thema ist potentiell interessant für alle AMD-Grafikkartenbesitzer.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2012)

Also ich fände es gut.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Mai 2012)

Naja das entscheiden glaub ich die Moderatoren...

Schön währe es aber 

Werde Morgen mal par spiele testen wenn ich genug Zeit habe und dann par Bildchen hier posten 
Will aber gerne die hohen Auflösungen hinbekommen... Mal schauen ob ich es i-wie machen kann ^^


----------



## toni28 (14. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da sieht man den Unterschied aber echt gut finde ich...
> Ich sollte auch mal mehr spielen und das ausnutzen ^^
> 
> Hat das mit der höheren auflösung eig geklappt ? Also mehr wie die 2560er!




Probiert für höhere Auflösungen mal eine Pixelclock von 14835.


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, aber der Wert ist bei mir schon standardmäßig im AMDDownsamplingGUI eingetragen. 

Kann ich noch andere Werte ausprobieren? Wenn ja, welche? 

edit:

Also ich habe jetzt diverse Einstellungen getestet (größtenteils aus dem Thread im 3DCenter). Bringt aber alles nix  

Ach ja, Monitor ist der Samsung S27A550H.


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es auch noch nicht hinbekommen, aber viele haben es schon hinbekommen... Kann es sein das es auf den Monitor drauf ankommt ?
Also bei mir geht das mit ner höheren Auflösung auch i-wie nicht


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

Welchen Monitor hast Du denn?


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe 2x Samsung Syncmaster p2450h & 1x LG Flatron M237WDP


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

Und Du hast es mit allen ausprobiert?


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Und Du hast es mit allen ausprobiert?


 

Ich brauchs ja nur mit einem Samsung! Mit dem LG noch nicht...


----------



## Z3Rlot (16. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist es auch so mit Dvi Anschluss aoc 22 Zoll 2560x1600 läuft 2880 grafikfehler in Windows darüber dann blackscreen


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Mai 2012)

Habt ihr mal geschaut ob der Anschluss Dual-Link ist ? Oder mal die Hz geändert ?


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Mai 2012)

Jungs, tut mir leid, dass ich euch verlassen muss, aber ich hab mir gerade eben ne EVGA GTX 670 bestellt - für rund 360


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Mai 2012)

Die HD 7970 bleibt bei DS trotzdem vorne


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe im 3DCenter Forum gelesen, dass es beim DS auch davon abhängen kann, welcher Anschluss der Grafikkarte benutzt wird. Daher werde ich später mal entsprechende Adapter kaufen, und den DVI und die Mini-DP-Ausgänge der Grafikkarte testen. Und natürlich hier berichten


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe im 3DCenter Forum gelesen, dass es beim DS auch davon abhängen kann, welcher Anschluss der Grafikkarte benutzt wird. Daher werde ich später mal entsprechende Adapter kaufen, und den DVI und die Mini-DP-Ausgänge der Grafikkarte testen. Und natürlich hier berichten


 

Jah da kommt es auch drauf an! Gibt ja Single-Link, Dual-Link etc. 
Ich bin mal gespannt ^^


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

Näääh  Weder der DVI-HDMI-Adapter noch der Mini-Display-Port auf HDMI-Adapter hat was gebracht  

Wenigstens kann ich die Adapter (den Mini-DP auf HDMI-Adapter gibt es für preisbewusste 34,99€  ) wieder zurückgeben. Naja ein Versuch wars wert, liegt wohl am Monitor selbst


----------



## Fantom (20. Mai 2012)

danke schön für die Anleitung


----------



## toni28 (21. Mai 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die HD 7970 bleibt bei DS trotzdem vorne


 
Nicht nur da. PCGH sieht zwar die 670 insgesamt vorne, aber mit der Einschätzung sind sie eher in der Minderheit. HT4U hat bezügl der Leistung AMD vs NV in ihrem Forum sogar mal ziemlich klare Worte gesprochen, nämlich dass sich GTX6*8*0 und HD7970 im Prinzip nichts nehmen, und als gleich schnell einzuschätzen sind (und sich auch als Einzige  mit dem Test dementsprechend Zeit gelassen). Computerbase hat ihre erste Einschätzung auch mit einem zweiten Test korrigiert. 


Und das abgesehen davon, dass es mMn prinzipiell einen schalen Nachgeschmack bringt, eine Karte zu Kaufen deren Rechenleistung A) Temperaturabhängig B) Glückssache (Yields) ist. Aber jedem das Seine, und außerdem ist das eh OT.


----------



## toni28 (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Näääh  Weder der DVI-HDMI-Adapter noch der Mini-Display-Port auf HDMI-Adapter hat was gebracht
> 
> Wenigstens kann ich die Adapter (den Mini-DP auf HDMI-Adapter gibt es für preisbewusste 34,99€  ) wieder zurückgeben. Naja ein Versuch wars wert, liegt wohl am Monitor selbst


 

Jo. Mit 27" wirds nicht klappen, weil der Schlüssel für Downsampling mit höheren Auflösung anscheinend eine interpolierte 2560er Ausgangsauflösung sein muss. Und dein 27er hat ja 2560 nativ...


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

toni28 schrieb:


> Jo. Mit 27" wirds nicht klappen, weil der Schlüssel für Downsampling mit höheren Auflösung anscheinend eine interpolierte 2560er Ausgangsauflösung sein muss. Und dein 27er hat ja 2560 nativ...



Nein, der Samsung S27A550H hat eine native Auflösung von 1920x1080.


----------



## toni28 (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Nein, der Samsung S27A550H hat eine native Auflösung von 1920x1080.


 
Ok. Dann liegts an der Marke. Ich hab mit ner HD4870 und nem Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM auch noch kein ordentliches Downsampling geschafft. Es scheitert nämlich daran, dass der Monitor unabhängig vom installierten Monitortreiber über EDID 1920x1080 als maximale Auflösung meldet. Wenn man jetzt hergeht und EDID so modifiziert, dass eine höhere native Auflösung gemeldet wird, wird auch automatisch die höhere Auflösungsinformation ins Windows übernommen und die GraKa versucht dann den Monitor nativ mit bspw. 2560x1440 anzusteuern - was leider auch nicht klappt (manche Monitore - mein Samsung aber nicht -  skalieren dann intern auf 1280x1440 runter und zeigen das Bild dann interpoliert an - was aber relativ hässlich aussieht). 

*Der Schlüssel zum erfolgreichen Downsampling ist also ein Monitor, der nach Installation des modifizierten Monitortreibers im CCC eine maximale Auflösung von 3840x1440 meldet *(je nach Monitortreiber halt) . Erst wenn das geklappt hat, kann man mit dem AMDDownsamplingGUI die Auflösungen hinzufügen und die Grafikkarte downsamplen lassen. _(BTW: der Monitor stellt  beim erfolgreichen Downsampling auch weiterhin nativ nur 1920x1080 dar => das Downsampling geschieht also komplett über die GraKa!)_


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, genau das ist wohl das Problem. Der CCC meldet trotz des modifizierten Monitortreibers eine max. Auflösung von 2560x1440, und nicht von 3840x2160. 

Naja, DS von 2560x1440 auf FullHD funktioniert sehr gut , und bei noch höherer Auflösung würde wahrscheinlich eh die Grafikkarte in die Knie gehen.

Danke nochmal für die Mühe und die Anleitung, toni28 (aka Mr. Lolman)


----------



## Nickles (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich zb in open arean 2560*1600 auswàhle habe ich noch 10% vom bildschirm Inhalt,bei anderen spielen àhnlich,wie soll denn das funktionieren?


----------



## Nickles (19. Juni 2012)

!ANGEPISST!

So ein SCHEISS aber auch
Endlich, ENDLICH HABE EINEN FUNZENDEN GUTEN RECHNER
Dann kommt diese ******** und zerschiesst mir wieder alles

Die games starten in 1920*1080 und ich kriege einen blackscreen
Sicherer  modus640*800 
umstellen auf meine normale auflésung 1440*900 -->black screen
********!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Okay auflésungen per gui wieder rauslöschen
FAIL
1920*1080 ist immernoch da!!!!
UND WAS JETZT???
GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

Bleib mal locker  

Den Fall hatte ich auch schon, und streetjumper hat die Lösung ja schon im Startpost geschrieben:



> *Ganz Wichtig wen Probleme entstehen bei der Einstellungen z.B schwarze Bild: PC Neustarten in Abgesicherten Modus dann in GeräteManger die Grafikarte Deinstallieren dann bei Aktion nach geänderte Hardware suchen. Win7 findet dann euer Karte und Installiert Brav die GPU wieder, dann Neustarten alles läuft wieder keine Panik schieben. Ruhe bewahren*


 
ggf. musst Du noch den Standard Monitor-Treiber wieder installieren und die GUI's löschen.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich, ob ich ein gutes Downsampling bei 1080p hinbringen kann. Die HD 7970 lernt Dem Q9550 @ 3,825ghz das fürchten. In BF3 @ Ultra ohne Vsync bekommt die mal 80% Auslastung, will der GPU mehr zutun geben. Ist eine Brutale Karte. ^^


----------



## Nickles (19. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Bleib mal locker
> 
> Den Fall hatte ich auch schon, und streetjumper hat die Lösung ja schon im Startpost geschrieben:
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe das so ne Vorahnung dass dann gar nix mehr funktionieren wird


----------



## Nickles (19. Juni 2012)

Ey wtf total grafikfehler aufm desktop,absturz, nur noch abgesicherter modus geht.
jetzt deinstalliert und wie installiert.
Ich hatte fast einen Infarkt ey oo


----------



## SchlimmFinger (19. Juni 2012)

*Hi streetjumper16* ich bins p1sko aus HWL 

Heute Abend kommt noch La Crem für euch nur für AMD User.
Werde dann die Screen für euch hochladen.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (19. Juni 2012)

Wer zusätzlich alles raus holen möchte von seine AMD GPU, dann kann ich nur noch das empfehlen RadeonPro: Radeon Spiele eingetragen Automation Tool


----------



## m0nti (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,
erstmal dickes Lob für die Anleitung funktioniert Einwandfrei und alles  auf Anhieb gepasst. Allerdings würde ich jetzt gerne den 12.7 catalyst  treiber, da ich neuerdings Probleme mit dem aufwachen aus dem zero core modus habe. Zerschieß ich mir dann alles oder geht der neue Treiber einfach drüber?

Edit: Habs es jetzt einfach gemacht und alles funktioniert nach wie vor tadellos!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Juli 2012)

Kann mir wer helfen? und zwar wird es bei mir unschärfer statt Schärfer also die Schrift. Sonst klappt alles ingames auch


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

Das ist normal, dass es unter Windows unschärfer wird. Da kann man auch nix machen, außer eben die höhere Auflösung nur zum Spielen einzustellen und für Windows und alles andere die native Auflösung des Monitors zu verwenden.


----------



## beren2707 (22. Juli 2012)

Schöner Thread , werde Ende nächster Woche mal DS austesten; die 7970 sollte da in Kombination mit dem XL2410T einiges bringen können.


----------



## keule1069 (5. August 2012)

*AW: AMD Radeon HD 79xx Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread*

Ich versuche das Downsampling mit einem Benq XL2410T und einer Radeon HD7970 seit einigen Tagen hinzubekommen, aber leider bekomme ich die Datei monitor.inf über den Geräte-Manager nicht konfiguriert. Muss ich diese Datei in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis ablegen? Am folgenden Punkt komme ich nicht weiter: Dateien des Herstellers kopieren von: ...... ???


----------



## PAUI (6. August 2012)

geht das auch irgendwie anders? will keinen beta treiber drauf machen, habe den 12.6 er drauf.

ich habe im downsampling die neue auflösung erstellt und sie wird mir auch angezeigt im ccc.

aber sobald ich ingame die auflösung anwähle, wird der bildschirm schwarz und mein mauszeiger blinkt.

habe grade probiert den monitor treiber zu installieren da kam "stellen sie sicher das der treiber für x64 bestimmt ist"


----------



## blaidd (28. September 2012)

Nett, daß ich hier auch mal drüberstolpere... 

Ich Downsample jetzt schon eine ganze Weile (wer ab und an mal in den Screenshot-Thread schaut hat das bestimmt schon mitgekriegt), erst mit einem 5870-Crossfire-Gespann, seit einigen Monaten mit einer Sapphire 7970 OC. Maximal habe ich 2720x1700 (16:10) hinbekommen, lief auf Anhieb ohne irgendwelche Probleme und ist meines Wissens die höchstmögliche Downsampling-Auflösung.

Treiber ist im Moment (noch) 12.8, hatte aber seit dem 12.4 oder so keine Probleme...


----------



## RayasVati (29. September 2012)

Hallo. Kann der Thread oben angeheftet werden?

Kann man das "Downsampling" mit eyefinity machen? hab eine 7970 und 3x lg e2360


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2012)

So nun bin ich auch mal wieder da. Hatte leider kaum Zeit weswegen ich lange nicht im Forum unterwegs war.

Also ob du mit Eyefinity Downsamplen kannst weiß ich nicht, da nicht getestet (habe selbst 3x 24"er) aber selbst wenn, würdest du dafür min Crossfire brauchen da Downsampling ordentlich Leistung kostet...


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Oktober 2012)

Schön, dass du dich mal wieder blicken lässt


----------



## sakulthefirst (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute hier ne neue Version con AMD Downsmapling GUI
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9275444&postcount=4997

Bei interesse einfach mal testen, wenn ihr irgendwelche Fehler findet, oder Verbesserungsvorschläge habt bitte melden .

Okay außderem habe ich festgestellt  dass man gar nicht zwingend einen modifizierten Monitor Treiber braucht:

einfach unter Rechtsklick Desktop-->Bildschirmauflösungen-->erweiterte Einstellungen-->Monitor-->"Modi ausblenden die von diesen Monitor nicht unterstüzt werden" abwählen 

und schon gehts los ^^.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute auch mal ein bisschen mit Downsamping herumgespielt. Nach einigem Herumgeklicke hat es dann auch bei mir funktioniert. Wie sakulthefirst vor mir auch schon erwähnt hat, musste ich in den Monitoroptionen erstmal den Haken für die unterstützten Modi heraus machen.

Hier mal der Vergleich zwischen 1920x1080 und 2560x1440:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein paar weitere Bilder:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alles in allem finde ich, dass die Bilder in Verbindung mit 4xMSAA nochmal einen Tick schärfer und klarer aussehen. Aber den Leistungshunger von 20-30% mehr ist mir das zumindest in BF3 nicht wert - während eines Gefechts fallen einem die Bildverbesserungen wahrscheinlich eh sehr selten auf. Aber für andere nicht so Grafikkarten fordernde Spiele ist es aber eine top Sache.


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab zwar ne grüne Karte, dennoch möchte ich mal äußern, dass ich es schade finde, dass die angezeigten Elemente immer schrumpfen durch DS. Gerade in Spielen wie Anno z. B., wo DS besonders sinnvoll nutzbar ist, ist eine Spielbarkeit aufgrund der fast schon mikroskopisch kleinen Elemente kaum möglich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Dezember 2012)

Noch ein Grund, warum DS nur eine Notlösung ist für Fälle, wo man kein SGSSAA haben kann.


----------



## Hennemi (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ein Downsampling-Anfänger und habe gleich ein Problem.

Downsampling an und für sich klappt bei mir. Aber immer wenn ich meinen PC ausgeschaltet habe und ihn wieder einschalte dann ist der GUI-Treiber nicht mehr drin und der alte Monitor-Treiber taucht wieder auf. Also immer wenn ich dann mit Downsampling zocken will muss ich im Geräte-Manager den Treiber wechseln.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Marc255 (20. Januar 2013)

wenn ich versuche mit dem AMD Downsampling GUI eine auflösung zu erstellen kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung:
kann wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## Tequilaomega (24. Januar 2013)

Welchen Catalyst Treiber hast du installiert ? 

Ab der Version 13.1 scheint das Downsampling Tool momentan nicht mehr zu arbeiten. 
Habe gerade das selbe getestet und die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Musst eine früherer Version installieren. Muss jetzt selbst testen und einen finden.

Weiß zufällig wer welcher der letzte Treiber war der funktioniert hat ?


----------



## Tequilaomega (24. Januar 2013)

Also erste Problem gelöst. 

Hab im 3D-Center Forum einen Beitrag von Raff gesehen das es mit dem ATI 12.11 Beta 11 Treiber gehen sollte. 

Gesagt getan, getestet und es funktioniert. 

Auch unter Windows 8. Wer dort Probleme hat den Monitor Treiber zu installieren, Muss in den Windows Startoptionen, die "nicht digital Signierten Treiber Installation" auswählen.
Falls nicht schon vorher mal erwähnt wurde. 

Hab nur noch das Problem wie ich nun bei meinen Eyefinity System, die Auflösung nicht auf alle 3 Monitore bekomme. Wenn ich mit dem Tool etwas erstelle, hab ich es immer nur auf Bildschirm Nr.3 welcher am Dvi Ausgang an der Grafikkarte hängt. Die anderen 2 sind über Displayport Adapter auf DVI angeschlossen. 

Weiß jemand Abhilfe ?


----------



## Ion (24. Januar 2013)

> Weiß zufällig wer welcher der letzte Treiber war der funktioniert hat ?


12.11 Beta 11


----------



## Tequilaomega (24. Januar 2013)

Nächste Problem gelöst  

Hab jetzt Downsampling mit Eyefinity.

Das man die Einstellungen für Downsampling auf den 2 und 3 Monitor einstellen kann muss man sie einfach alle einzeln anstecken. 
Die höheren Auflösungen mitn Downsampling Tool einstellen und übernehmen. 

Habe jetzt auf allen 3 Monitoren 2720 x 1530 @ 60hz am start. 

Im Eyefinity sogar 8160x1530p was echt Krass ist. Eine Steigerung von 5760x1080p. 

Erste Test gerade durchgeführt. 

Dead Space 2 mit max. Grafik und 8160x1530p mit 65 FPS Durchschnitt auch in heftigen Szenen. 

Edit: Battlefield 3 macht die Karte mit den 8160x1530 noch gerade so mit. Bei "geringen" Details sind es 45fps avg. Bei "Mittel" kratzt man bei der 30fps Marke, wo das spielen i Multiplayer dann schon ganz schön tricky wird. 

Auch der Grafikspeicher läuft hier voll mit 3gb. Bei 5760x1080p was ich sonst zocke sind es nur 2400-2600YMb. 

Morgen kommt Project CARS an die Reihe, kurz angespielt hab ich es. Hier zählt echt jeder Pixel mehr an Sichtfeld wenn man klassisch in der Cockpit Perspektive fährt. 

Evtl noch das max an Auflösung rauskitzeln.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Januar 2013)

Warum hast du ein Verhältnis von 1,41 zu 1 gewählt bei deim Downsampling? Ist das nicht kontraproduktiv? Soweit ich weiß sollte man doch versuchen gerade Verhältnisse zu wählen. ALso das 1,5, oder 1,25 fache der nativen Auflösung, da sonst die Bildqualität leidet und das Bild zum flimmern neigt. Korregier mich bitte, fals ich falsch liege.


----------



## Duster2k9 (30. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte mal DS versuchen, aber mit dem neusten Beta treiber 13.3 bekomm ichs nicht hin. Nachdem ich die monitortreiber installiert habe, zeigt er mir trotzdem nur die standardauflösungen im CCC an. Auch nach neustart des systems! Desweiteren spuckt das DS-Tool eine Fehlermeldung im DOS Fenster aus: "ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set <> failed!
Irgendwer ne Idee?


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. Januar 2013)

Saug dir mal das Tool. AMD Catalyst Un-install Utility 
Damit bekommste den alten Treiber komplett runter. Dann den neuen drauf, dann sollte es gehn.


----------



## Duster2k9 (30. Januar 2013)

Also entnehme ich deiner Aussage, dass der Treiber ds-fähig ist!? Werde es sobald ich Zuhause bin ausprobieren! Habe den Beta Treiber nämlich einfach nur drüber installiert.


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. Januar 2013)

Jup, bei mir gehts wunderbar. Zuvor war das nur bis zum 12.11 beta 11 möglich. Solltest schon den alten Treiber mit dem AMD Cleaner entfernen, dann läuft auch das DS bei dir.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2013)

ich habe das heute auch versucht,bei mir kommt auch der fehler.hab den catalyst 13.1

hab jetzt den 13.1 runter geschmissen und den 13.2 drauf gemacht aber da kommt der selbe fehler


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (5. Februar 2013)

also ich hab es jetzt mal hinbekommen mit dem 12.11 beta 11 Treiber,allerdings wenn ich von 2560x1440 auf 2880x1620 unter den Windowsanzeigen wechsel gibts ein blauen Bildschirm und nach dem Neustart sind alle Anzeigen verschwunden


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2013)

Wäre nicht 3200x1800 eher die richtige Einstellung? Ein Verhältnis von 1,125:1 kommt mir recht ungewöhnlich vor. Warum downsampling, wenn sich die Größe nur so gering ändert? 3200x1800 ist ja 1,25:1 und das würde ich persönlich als kleinsten Schritt sehen. Vorher macht das doch kaum einen Unterschied. 

Mir fällt jetzt grade zum ersten mal auf, dass ein Faktor von 1,5 ja schon zu 4K führt, also 3840x2160


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (6. Februar 2013)

ja genau das wollte ich einstellen 3840x2160 wie es hier auf seite eins steht dass man erst 2560x1440 einstellen soll,was auch noch funzt und dann erst zur nächst höheren aber da gibts dann bluescreen. hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. Februar 2013)

Nach 2560x1440 kommt bei mir 2720x1530, alles darüber macht der Monitor ( 60 hz) nicht mit. 
Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet


> Das Programm starten Sie über die Downsample.exe. Im nun geöffneten Fenster klicken Sie auf "Erstellen". Nutzer eines Bildschirms mit nativ 1.920 x 1.080 Pixeln starten mit "Width 2560" und "Height 1440" (siehe Bild) oder wählen eines der Presets aus. Anschließend sollte die neue Auflösung sowohl in den Windows-Anzeige-Eigenschaften als auch in Spielen verfügbar sein - mit verkleinerter Schrift. Das nutzbare Limit bei den meisten Hardware-Kombinationen liegt derzeit bei 2.720 x 1.530 (16:9) respektive 2.720 x 1.700 Pixeln (16:10). Höhere Auflösungen, etwa 2.880 x 1.620, verursachen meistens Bildfehler. Beachten Sie, dass 2.720 x 1.530 wegen der krummen Pixelzahl schlechter aussehen kann als 2.560 x 1.440. Die letztgenannte Auflösung funktionierte in unseren Tests immer - auf einem 120-Hz-LCD sogar mit bis zu 85 Hertz - und stellt daher unsere Empfehlung dar. Eine Handvoll Nutzer mit HD-5000-GPUs berichtet, dass selbst 3.840 x 2.400 funktioniert - da hilft nur Ausprobieren.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, das gilt für Nutzer mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1920x1080. So wie ich das verstehe, hat Hellgrinder1985 aber 1440p nativ. Oder irre ich hier? 
Zitat: "...wenn ich von 2560x1440 auf 2880x1620..."
Das klingt für mich danach!


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Februar 2013)

@Cleriker die 2560x1440 ist schon eine Runde Größer  mein Bildschirm hat 1920x1080


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2013)

Okay, dann hab ich das nur falsch verstanden.


----------



## _VFB_ (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 
ich hab leider ein Problem. Und zwar: Ich hab die Auflösung 2560x1440 erstellt. Nur leider kann ich sie weder im CCC, in Windows noch in einem Spiel aktivieren. Überall kommt die Meldung das es nicht mit meiner Graka kompatibel ist. Allerdings hatte ich die Auflösung schon am laufen. Doch leider hab ich die Graka deinstallieren müssen da mein Monitor bei einer höheren auflösung schlapp gemacht hat. Momentan hab ich den CCC 13.2 Beta5 installiert. 
schon mal danke im Vorraus


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. Februar 2013)

Im AMD Downsampling Gui unter Extras gib es eine Anleitung du befolgen solltest. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _VFB_ (10. Februar 2013)

Danke funktioniert jetzt wieder. Ich musste nur den Haken bei "Modi ausblenden die.." rausmachen


----------



## luz1fer (10. Februar 2013)

ich habe zwar eben DS mit ner 6850 gestartet und bei DmC machts nen besseren Eindruck, aber meine Frage ist, kann ich die Desktop Auflösung auf 1080p lassen und eben nur in den den Games 1440 nutzen oder muss für DS eben auch die Desktopauflösung in 1440 nutzen?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. Februar 2013)

Die Auflösungen kannst du einstellen wie du lustig bist


----------



## _VFB_ (10. Februar 2013)

@Kannibalenleiche: Ich seh gerade das du einen Benq2220HD hast. Denn gleichen hab ich auch und schaff es nicht eine höhere Auflösung als 2560x1440 einzustellen. Alles drüber ist dann nurnoch Pixelmatsch. Hast dus geschafft ne höhere Auflösung einzustellen ?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (18. Februar 2013)

Ich besitze eine 7870 aber irgendwie haut der bei mir immer ne fehlermeldung raus wenn ich im downsampling gui die auflösung übernehmen will: 

ERROR: ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set() Failed!
Press enter to continue..._

gibts dafür ne lösung bzw erklärung??
btw: mnitor ist pr hdmi angeschlossen


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Februar 2013)

Geht nur bis zum 12.11 beta 11 treiber. Einfach den beta 11 installieren. Die Auflösungen einstellen und dann kann man den aktuellen Treiber drüber installieren.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (18. Februar 2013)

ok das erste prblem habe ich nicht mehr aber ich kann die auflösung nicht in den windows anzeigeeinstellungen auf 2560x1440 ändern obwohl catalyst behauptet, dass die maximale auflösung von meinem bidschirm jetzt 2560x1440 ist

ok hat funktioniert


----------



## Arno1978 (18. Februar 2013)

@microwilli

Du kannst noch so wie ich mal 2720 x 1530 probieren.
Bin mir sich das das auch noch funktioniert

mehr geht aber bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Axonia (18. Februar 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Geht nur bis zum 12.11 beta 11 treiber. Einfach den beta 11 installieren. Die Auflösungen einstellen und dann kann man den aktuellen Treiber drüber installieren.


 
Ich danke dir 
Ich war schon am verzweifeln


----------



## Android574 (21. Februar 2013)

Hm.. Ich versteh das nicht ganz... Entweder läuft irgendwas bei mir schief, oder ihr habt alle einen sehr sehr mysteriösen Geschmack was die Auflösung angeht  Ich hab eine 7970 und einen 27" 1080p Monitor. Habe die Monitortreiber und die alten Treiber installiert, als maximale Auflösung wurde mir jetzt 2560x1440 angezeigt. Hab die Auflösung ausgewählt, nur kam ein Bild das ich nicht erwartet habe.. Es ist einfach alles extrem klein, alles ist unleserlich und leicht verschwommen, also nicht das was ich persönlich erwartet hatte.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Februar 2013)

das is sooo genial mit der 1440p auflösung *____*


----------



## Arno1978 (22. Februar 2013)

Android574 schrieb:


> Hm.. Ich versteh das nicht ganz... Entweder läuft irgendwas bei mir schief, oder ihr habt alle einen sehr sehr mysteriösen Geschmack was die Auflösung angeht  Ich hab eine 7970 und einen 27" 1080p Monitor. Habe die Monitortreiber und die alten Treiber installiert, als maximale Auflösung wurde mir jetzt 2560x1440 angezeigt. Hab die Auflösung ausgewählt, nur kam ein Bild das ich nicht erwartet habe.. Es ist einfach alles extrem klein, alles ist unleserlich und leicht verschwommen, also nicht das was ich persönlich erwartet hatte.


 
Das ist normal.

Beim Zocken sieht es aber dafür 1A aus.

Also Vergleich nicht ein Spiel mit einer Desktop Auflösung im Downsampling bereich


----------



## Newmen (25. Februar 2013)

hallo ich bin heut auch mal in den genuss von Downsampling gekommen weil das bild auf einem 18,5zoll monitor doch bissen mager ist max 1366x768
Grafikkarte XFX HD 6870 1gb gddr5 dual fan.
hab da 2 kleine fragen und zwar: 
wie ermittle ich die optimale auflösung ? ich benutze im moment 1440x810 habs hochrechnen lassen ???
und meine zweite frage wäre:
Gibt mitlerweile ne möglichkeit mit den neuen AMD Treibern zu downsamplingen wegen der neu dazu gekommenen Perfomance  ?
wäre dankbar über ne antwort

Mit freundlichen gruß Newmen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. März 2013)

Newmen schrieb:


> Gibt mitlerweile ne möglichkeit mit den neuen AMD Treibern zu downsamplingen wegen der neu dazu gekommenen Perfomance  ?
> wäre dankbar über ne antwort


 
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren 
Mit dem 13.2 will das bei mir nicht so richtig


----------



## Ultramarinrot (1. März 2013)

Steht doch zwei Seiten weiter vorne 


12.11 installieren, gewünschte Auflösung einstellen und aktuellen Beta Treiber drüber installieren. Anders gehts nicht, weil der 13.2 eigetnlich nicht mit dem Downsampling Tool funktioniert 

Edit: Eine Seite weiter vorner: Kommentar war von TripleH94


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. März 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Steht doch zwei Seiten weiter vorne
> 
> 
> 12.11 installieren, gewünschte Auflösung einstellen und aktuellen Beta Treiber drüber installieren. Anders gehts nicht, weil der 13.2 eigetnlich nicht mit dem Downsampling Tool funktioniert
> ...


 
Upps 

Ok, danke  Wird gleich mal gemacht


----------



## Johnnii360 (3. März 2013)

Hab auch ein Problem, aber mit dem 13.1. Bei mir heißt es immer "ERROR: ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set() failed!". Ich bin genau nach Anleitung vorgegangen. Muss ich wirklich vorher den 12.11 installieren und dann den 13.1 wieder drüberbügeln?


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. März 2013)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Problem, aber mit dem 13.1. Bei mir heißt es immer "ERROR: ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set() failed!". Ich bin genau nach Anleitung vorgegangen. Muss ich wirklich vorher den 12.11 installieren und dann den 13.1 wieder drüberbügeln?


 
Ja muss man leider


----------



## nurfbold (23. März 2013)

Leider funktioniert keiner der Monitortreiber . Habe einen Dell U2311H und eine 7970 Ghz. Im CC wird immer noch die normale HD Auflösung angezeigt. Auch restarten half nichts.  2560*1440 und 2720 *1530 sind jedoch problemlos möglich. Würde aber lieber 2880x1620 und 3840x2160 fahren (ging bei nv problemlos). Vermutlich geht dies nur mit dem Treiber. Mache ichs ohne gibt es hübsche Abstürze. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen, warum er den Monitortreiber nicht übernimmt?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (1. April 2013)

Schau mal hier [Sammelthread] ›œD R›DEŸ  HD Downsampling FAQ & Bilder Sammelthread ✔


----------



## zerogott (12. April 2013)

~habs herrausgefunden


----------



## ryzen1 (12. April 2013)

zerogott schrieb:


> ~habs herrausgefunden


 
Es ist glaub ich zum Teil doch sehr sinnvoll, seine Frage stehen zu lassen. Und die dazugehörige Lösung anzugeben


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (12. April 2013)

Ich hoffe ich habe es richtig verstanden, das man hier Fragen stellen darf.
Ich besitze derzeit eine 7970 von Gigabyte und würde gerne ins Downsampling einsteigen. nun ist aber meine Frage, welche Spiele damit gut gestemmt werden können und ob man wirklich auch im Spiel einen großen unterschied sieht. Auch wollte ich fragen, ob man sich durch DS das AA sparen kann


----------



## SilencedScout (27. April 2013)

Wenn ich den Bildschrim-Treiber aufspielen will, meldet er das der Treiber keine Digitalsignaturinformationen besitzt. Hier ein Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Grafikkarte ist eine Gigabyte HD 7970


----------



## loltheripper (27. Juni 2013)

Ich habe gerade folgende Probleme:
Ich habe einen AV-receiver über HDMI mit meiner HD 6970 Verbunden, um Ton zu bekommen musste ich ihn als Bildschirm hinzufügen. Da ich jetzt einen Imaginären Bildschirm habe (mit 1080p und der echte hat 1440p) welcher sich im 3D modus abschaltet (ton weg). Möchte ich ihm jetzt eine Auflösung von 1440p zuweisen um einfach unter windows auf monitor duplizieren schalten zu können. Nur kann ich mit dem Downsamplingtool nur für den echten Monitor Auflösungen erstellen. Wie kann ich für meinen receiver eine Auflösung erstellen  ?


----------



## coriolanus (27. September 2013)

Also bei mir will es einfach nicht. Ich habe es jetzt mehrfach funktioniert aber es klappt einfach nicht:

Ich habe das AMD Uninstall Tool genutzt und somit wohl alle Treiber gelöscht. Dann habe ich den Catalyst Beta 12.11 Treiber installiert, mit DownSamplingGui0.6 eine INF für den Monitor erstellt, aber die Anzeige "Modi ausblenden die von diesem ..." bleibt grau. Wenn ich trotzdem eine Auflösung erstellen will kommt der "ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set() failed" Error.

Ich habe eine MSI Radeon HD 7870, Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS und W7 64.

Kennt jemand das Problem oder könnte sich vorstellen woran es liegt? Danke für jegliche Hilfe...

//edit:
Problem gelöst. Ein Neustart war nötig.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. September 2013)

Funktioniert das ganze eigtl. noch mit dem aktuellen 13.10er Treiber, oder gibts da einen Trick(mit vernünftiger Anleitung) den mir das Netzt nicht so recht verraten will?
Denn bei mir will es einfach nicht (mehr)


----------



## Yaygod (1. Oktober 2013)

gleichfalls. gestern treiber aktualisiert und jetzt krieg ich mein downsampling nimmer zum laufen  einfach nochmal die ganze prozedur von vorn durchziehen hat nicht geholfen

wer kann helfen?


----------



## Arno1978 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich suche auch einen Aktuellen Treiber womit DS funktioniert.
Der letzte wo das klappt ist bei mir der Catalyst 13.5 Beta 2

Gruß


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem sobald ich die Auflösung umstelle ( ingame oder aufm Desktop) bekomme ich einen Blackscreen. Bedeutet das das ich etwas falsch gemacht habe oder schaft mein 23 Zoll Acer M230D das einfach nicht ? 


PC Specs:

I5 - 4670
AsRock 787 pro 4
Radeon 7970 Ghz von Gigabyte @ 1100 MHz / 1500 MHz
8GB G.Skill Ram
Win 7 64 Bit


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2013)

Wieso willst du denn überhaupt die Auflösung umstellen? Bleibt der Bildschirm dann schwarz und du musst neu starten, oder wie läuft das? Bitte etwas ausführlicher.


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (23. Oktober 2013)

Mittels eines Tools wird dem CCC eine neue Auflösung beigebracht welche zum Downsampeln genutzt werden soll sobald ich aber in den Windows Optionen diese Auflösung aktiviere bleibt der Bildschirm Schwarz und ich muss warten bis Windows die Einstellungen automatisch zurücksetzt. Das selbe gilt auch für Spiele.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2013)

Sollte der Monitor nicht was sagen, wenn man ihm eine Auflösung vorsetzt, die er nicht verkraftet? 
Scheint ja im Grunde zu klappen - nur packt er es wohl nicht.


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (23. Oktober 2013)

Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, nur wundert mich das dahe es auch bei viel Älteren Screens Funktioniert.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2013)

Benutzt du dazu das PCGH SSAA-tool, oder ein anderes?

Welche Auflösung hast du normalerweise und auf was für eine Auflösung willst du es einstellen?


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich nutze das CRU tool und möchte die Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 2560x1440 stellen.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2013)

Die von dir gewünschte Auflösung hat den Faktor 1.3333 der nativen Auflösung. Das mögen viele Monitore und Software nicht. Versuch es mit dem Faktor 1.25 oder gleich 1.5 letztere entspricht 2880*1620 und wird am häufigsten genutzt.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2013)

1.5 funktioniert noch lange nicht überall - auch als DS mit dem alten Treibertrick noch klappte.
Was man noch versuchen könnte: die GPU-Skalierung umzuschalten.
Ist sie jetzt an -> also aus.
Ist sie aus -> an, mit seitenrichtiger Einstellung. Dummerweise ist die Einstellung bei AMD ziemlicher Krampf. Mit 1920x1080 auf einem 1920x1080-Monitor sind die Unterpunkte alle ausgegraut. Wenn man die Auflösung senkt, z.B. auf 1600x900, kann man die Einstellungen für die Skalierung wählen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht woran es liegt, aber ich bekomme es mit CRU nicht hin, das mir Win oder das CCC endlich mal wieder 1440p bereitstellen mögen


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2013)

Soll das heißen, dass die Auflösung nicht angeboten wird oder funktioniert sie nur nicht?


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Oktober 2013)

Sie wird einfach nicht angeboten


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einfach 2560x1600 eingestellt (16:10 Moni) und fertig.
Wenn es klappt, steht im CCC auch bei den Infos zum digitalen Flachbildschirm "2560x1600 Monitor", bei 16:9 eben x1440.


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (23. Oktober 2013)

Mittlerweile nimmt das CCC bei mir auch keine neuen Auflösungen mehr an ...


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2013)

Kommt schon mal vor - bei mir jedenfalls, wenn ich an der Grafikkarte rumspiele und verschiedene VBIOS austeste.
Und natürlich beim Aufspielen anderer Catalysten.
Dann lädt Win beim anschließenden Neustart gerne wieder seinen Standardtreiber (bzw. Standard-INF) - ich habe in der Inf für DS einen aussagekräftigen Namen angegeben, damit ich bei einem Blick in den Gerätemanager beim Monitor gleich sehe, welcher "Treiber" grade aktiv ist.


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (23. Oktober 2013)

Auch nach 2 maligem Neustarten hat sich nichts getan ohne veränderungen des CCCs .


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich schätze, Win hat den Treiber verloren. Das es sich einfach anders überlegt, bei geladener modifizierter Inf dann einfach - Ätsch! - nicht mehr die Auflösung anbietet, nachdem das mal geklappt hat, halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.
Am besten geht man hin, erstellt sich eine Monitor.inf, nennt sie in der internen Beschreibung z.B. "Downsampling-Treiber" und läd sie in den Gerätemanager zum Monitor. 
DANN fällt man mit CRU über sie her (dort sieht man sie auch mit ihrem unverwechselbaren Namen neben den ganzen anderen nicht aktiven Monitortreibern, die meist alle gleich heißen). So habe ich es gemacht.
Falls es dann klappt und die Auflösungen zumindest anwählbar sind, dann bleibt es erstmal so. Sollte es zumindest. 
Sind die Auflösungen dann irgendwann futsch - ja, dann sieht man im Gerätemanager, ob da unter Monitor immer noch "Downsampling-Treiber" hängt oder "Standard Pnp blubbs blah tröt" oder was auch immer.


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (24. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich schätze, Win hat den Treiber verloren. Das es sich einfach anders überlegt, bei geladener modifizierter Inf dann einfach - Ätsch! - nicht mehr die Auflösung anbietet, nachdem das mal geklappt hat, halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.
> Am besten geht man hin, erstellt sich eine Monitor.inf, nennt sie in der internen Beschreibung z.B. "Downsampling-Treiber" und läd sie in den Gerätemanager zum Monitor.
> DANN fällt man mit CRU über sie her (dort sieht man sie auch mit ihrem unverwechselbaren Namen neben den ganzen anderen nicht aktiven Monitortreibern, die meist alle gleich heißen). So habe ich es gemacht.
> Falls es dann klappt und die Auflösungen zumindest anwählbar sind, dann bleibt es erstmal so. Sollte es zumindest.
> Sind die Auflösungen dann irgendwann futsch - ja, dann sieht man im Gerätemanager, ob da unter Monitor immer noch "Downsampling-Treiber" hängt oder "Standard Pnp blubbs blah tröt" oder was auch immer.




Wenn man jetzt noch wüsste wie man das macht wäre alles besser


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich schenke dir eine INF. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Oktober 2013)

Es funzt einfach nicht, egal wie man dreht und wendet


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (25. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die INF aber wohin damit  ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Oktober 2013)

^^Gerätemanager->Monitor->Blablabla-Monitor->rechter Mausklick->Treibersoftware aktualisieren->auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen->Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen->[Datenträger...]->[Durchsuchen..]->Zielpad/bzw. Monitor.inf auswählen... und installieren.


----------



## BlAckAiimZ (25. Oktober 2013)

Da sagt Windows mir nur das der Beste Treiber bereits Installiert sei.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Oktober 2013)

Windows sagt eigtl. max. das der Treiber selbst keine Treibersignierung besitzt, aber er sollte sich ohne weiteres reinhämmern lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Oktober 2013)

Geht auch so - wenn er erstmal drin ist, kann man immer auf ihn switchen, wenn Win z.B. nach einer neuen Treiberinstallation wieder auf den Standardtreiber umgesprungen ist.
Allerdings muss man, bevor man ihn aus der Liste wählen kann, den Haken für die kompatiblen Treiber rausnehmen, sonst sieht man ihn nicht - vielleicht wegen der fehlenden Signierung.

Aber der Treiber allein reicht nicht - wenn er aktiv ist, muss man trotzdem CRU anwerfen und die z.B. 2560x1440 in die obere Liste eintragen.
Ich nehme da übrigens immer "Automatic - LCD reduced" mit 60Hz.

Die Werte werden nicht in die Inf-Datei geschrieben, sondern in die Registry - passend zum aktiven Monitortreiber.
Darum sieht man links oben im Auswahlfenster so viele Monitore (wenigstens auf meiner Kiste) - das sind die alten Geistertreiber, die man im Gerätemanager erst sieht, wenn man "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" anhakt.

Das hat bei mir etliche Treibergenerationen funktioniert, inklusive 13.11 b1.
Nach dem Install von 13.11 b3 war damit Schluss - keine höheren Auflösungen mehr trotz aktivem Downsamplingtreiber. 
Das hat irgendwie die Einträge in der Registry gekillt.
Also wieder mit CRU drüber, dann war wieder alles im Lack.
Mal sehen, ob der 13.11 b6 auch wieder die Auflösung zurück setzt.
Auf jeden Fall ist der b1 sowieso buggy (Zwangs-VSync bei zumindest einem DX9-Game, obwohl im CCC und ingame abgeschaltet). Bei b3 war das weg.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, ich kann es drehen und wenden, es lässt sich danach  trotzdem keine höhere Auflösung wählen, da jene ja auch weiterhin nicht  zur Auswahl steht, ob nun unter Win oder im CCC.


----------



## ryzen1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir geht das auch nicht. Die Auflösungen werden  nicht angezeigt :/


----------



## Arno1978 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Nun habe ich was im WWW gefunden.

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulle...65#post9957265
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulle...postcount=6458

Da soll auch eine Auflösung von *3840x2160 *möglich sein.
Nur leider ist das Ganze noch Komplizierter asl es sowieso schon ist.

Kann einer von euch Profis das mal Testen ? 

Gruß


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch jetzt wohl doch nicht zu Grün wechseln, wenn der Rest auch noch rund läuft


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie hast du das hinbekommen, ich bekomme einfach kein Downsampling auf die Reihe?!


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2013)

HDMI2 statt HDMI1, reines HDMI statt DVI-zu-HDMI(welches org. zum Monitor gehört). (vielleicht hilft auch nur der kleine Wechsel, mal schauen)

Mod-Treiber(Monitor.inf) rein (zur Sicherheit Neustart gemacht), mit CRU1.1 Auflösung Add..., Neustart, fertig  (sowie gefühlt 20mal davor auch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: oh man FC3 sieht in 1440p gleich wieder viel anschaulicher aus


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Mit aktuellem Catalyst oder 13.5?
Habe leider nur einen DVI Kabel vor Ort..
Kann mir jemand die Monitor.inf hochladen, am besten in der Auflösung 2560x1440?
Muss ich die Treibersignatur deaktivieren bei der Installation des Treibers?


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem aktuellen Beta von der AMD Seite natürlich 

So, und nun habe ich Gewissheit, da das selbe Spiel nicht mit dem DVI-zu-HDMI Kabel klappt (wenn es nicht an der Software liegt, 
dann halt an der Hardware, wenn in meinem Fall nur am Verbindungskabel, welches allerdings mit der DownSamplingGui und dem CCC12.11 und Switch auf glaube bis 13.5 noch funktionierte)


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Nutze den Cata 13.11 B6

Passt das so oder benötige ich eine andere Monitor.inf? Habe die von Beitrag #188 genommen und die Auflösung angepasst.

Monitor ist ein BenQ GL2240, 1080p, 1920x1080, 60Hz



Spoiler



[Version]
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=Monitor
ClassGUID={4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%MFG%

[Manufacturer]
%MFG%=MonMfg,NTamd64

[MonMfg.NTamd64]
%MODEL%=Mon.Install

[Mon.Install]
DelReg=DEL_CURRENT_REG
AddReg=Mon.AddReg,RES,DPMS

[Mon.AddReg]
HKR,%MODE%,Mode1,,%RANGE%

[DEL_CURRENT_REG]
HKR,MODES
HKR,,MaxResolution
HKR,,DPMS

[RES]
HKR,,MaxResolution,,%MAXRES%

[DPMS]
HKR,,DPMS,,0

[Strings]
MFG="Microsoft"
MODEL="DownSampling PnP Monitor"
MAXRES="2560,1440"
MODE="MODES\2560,1440"
RANGE="15.0-83.0,24.0-85.0,+,+"


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2013)

Sollte eigtl. reichen, in meiner steht im unteren Teil halt nur:


> MAXRES="3840,2160"
> MODE="MODES\3840,2160"
> RANGE="15.0-83.0,24.0-75.0,+,+"


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Sicher muss ich die Treibersignatur deaktivieren um die Monitor.inf zu installieren, gehts das auch ohne und wenn nein, welches Tool kann ich dazu nutzen?


----------



## _VFB_ (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi, 
hab mich heute auch mal mit dem Thema Downsampling beschäftigt. Hab jetzt auch die Auflösungen 2880x1600€50hz und 2560x1440@60hz hinbekommen. Mein Monitor ist ein Benq GL2220HD. Das Problem ist nur das jetzt die ganze Zeit eine Meldung vom OSD kommt "Signal außerhalb des Betriebs" Kennt das jemand und weis wie man das Behebt ? 
Schon mal Danke


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2013)

@ AnonHome1234

Nein, muss man eigtl. nicht, es sollte nur der Hinweis aufblobben das der Treiber selbst keine Signatur besitzt und man wird zur Wahl gestellt, ob man trotzdem, oder halt nicht installieren möchte.
Ablauf für die Installation wäre so wie auf den Bildern, wie ich sie schon dazu gepostet habe 

Edit: Ach wie schön, mit dem Cleaning-Tool von AMD den V1 runtergehauen und V6 installiert, und? Ja, 2560x1440 ist mit frischem Treiber weiterhin verfügbar 

Edit2: falls es wen noch interessiert ich nutze hier einen von zwei Samsung SyncMaster BX2331


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Eine Frage noch, welches SSAA Tool nutzt du, gibt ja versch. Versionen?


----------



## OctoCore (26. Oktober 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Edit: Ach wie schön, mit dem Cleaning-Tool von AMD den V1 runtergehauen und V6 installiert, und? Ja, 2560x1440 ist mit frischem Treiber weiterhin verfügbar


 
Genau... der v6 haut die Einträge nicht raus.
Und falls doch, muss CRU eben wieder kurz ran.

Glückwunsch!  Geht doch recht simpel, wenn man den Dreh erstmal raus hat. 



_VFB_ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das jetzt die ganze Zeit eine Meldung vom OSD kommt "Signal außerhalb des Betriebs" Kennt das jemand und weis wie man das Behebt ?
> Schon mal Danke


 
Mein Moni meckert auch... irgendwas über nicht optimale Auflösung. Allerdings reicht ein Druck auf eine der Tasten fürs OSD und die Meldung verschwindet vom Schirm.
Hängt wohl vom Monitormodell ab, ob und wie man die Meldung loswird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2013)

@ AnonHome1234

Custom Resolution Utility (CRU) v1.1 

@ OctoCore

Naja, bis man darauf kommt das halt das Kabel im Zusammenspiel mit CRU halt nicht will, obwohl es mit der DownSamplingGui fuktioniert hatte, sprich man das Kabel selbst halt ausschließt, ist dann ggf. dann schon ein kleiner Akt


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hatte nämlich alles schon durch, nun hoffe ich, dass eure Monitor.inf funzt.
CRU funzte bei mir nicht, Auflösung wurde nichtmal angezeigt, Downsampling GUI funzte ohnehin nicht und das mit dem Registry Trick ebenfalls nicht, da nach Neustart wieder alles so war, wie vorher.

So (LCD Standard) und dann Neustart korrekt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Oktober 2013)

Also dass mit dem Registry-Trick habe ich ausprobiert (mit 13.11 b6) und es hat insoweit funktioniert, dass der Monitor sich als 3360x2100-Monitor im CCC angemeldet hat.
Abere höhere Auflösungen gab es dadurch leider auch nicht - also musste am Ende doch wieder CRU ran.
Aber trotz 3360x2100-Monitormeldung gingen 3360x2100 nicht.



			
				Blechdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, bis man darauf kommt das halt das Kabel im Zusammenspiel mit CRU halt nicht will, obwohl es mit der DownSamplingGui fuktioniert hatte, sprich man das Kabel selbst halt ausschließt, ist dann ggf. dann schon ein kleiner Akt


 
Da muss man wirklich drauf kommen - schließlich sind DVI und HDMI kompatibel. Vielleicht hat die Karte beschlossen, erst vernünftig downzusamplen, als der Monitor nicht mehr am Dual-Link-Ausgang hing. 

@Anon
Immer Neustart danach, ja.
Ansonsten nehme ich "Automatic - LCD reduced". Aber Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir klappt das einfach nicht

1. Monitor Treiber installiert, wird auch im Geräte Manager korrekt angezeigt
2. CRU gestartet auf "add" geklickt und LCD Standard angewählt, danach 2560x1440 eingegeben mit OK bestätigt und neugestartet

So, der Treiber ist zwar im Geräte Manager noch vorhanden, die Auflösung ist jedoch nicht vorhanden, weder im CCC, CRU oder direkt in der Bildschirmauflösung.

Was tun?

*Edit

Klappt auch nicht OctoCore, die Auflösung ist einfach weg, deinstalliere ich den DS Treiber ist die Auflösung da (CRU), installiere ich den DS Treiber wieder ist er auch noch da (CRU) aber nach einem Neustart ist die Auflösung wieder weg.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt war die Auflösung nach dem restart mal da (CRU), trotzdem klappt das irgendwie nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Oktober 2013)

Die ganze Sache hängt irgendwie an der Kommunikation zwischen Karte/Treiber und Monitor.
Moderne überschlaue TFTs sagen dann "Kann ich nicht, will ich nicht" und der AMD-Treiber sagt "Okay, dann eben nicht" und haut die Einträge beim Neustart wieder weg.
Grmmmpf.
Doofe alte Monitore wie meiner (Baujahr 2007) lassen sich anscheinend leichter "bequatschen". Auch wenn sie ab und zu bei einem neuen Treiber doch mal wieder die Einträge verlieren.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Bild schon gesehen?


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

Bild gesehen, ja.
Ein wichtiger Punkt scheint zu sein, dass der Monitor sich als entsprechend auflösender Monitor beim CCC anmeldet.
Wenn das nicht hinhaut, haut es mit CRU auch nicht hin - vermute ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU-Skalierung hilft auch - geht zwar bei mir auch ohne, aber man sieht den Unterschied. Sonst interpoliert nur der Monitor und das ist 1. kein Downsampling und sieht 2. schlechter aus.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

Langsam hasse ich AMD dafür, wird Zeit für Downsampling im Treiber sonst wechlse ich bald zu den Grünen. :/

*Edit

Mit GPU Skalierung hab ich schon probiert, keine Besserung.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

Leider fällt mir zur CRU-Methode nichts Zielführendes mehr ein.
Sieht so aus, als hätten wir alle Varianten und Möglichkeiten durch.
Außer vielleicht einen anderen Anschluss an der Karte zu probieren.


----------



## Arno1978 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand nochmal bitte iene vernünftige Monitor.inf linken ?

Danke

Klappt bis jetzt auch nicht bei mir


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand nochmal bitte iene vernünftige Monitor.inf linken ?
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal Beitrag #188, musst du nur noch die Auflösung anpassen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...9xx-downsampling-thread-faq-bilder-monitor.7z


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

Nimm einfach die aus Post #188.
Für einen 16:9-Monitor kann man die beiden 2400 unten in 2160 ändern.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

2560x1440 gehen doch auch oder? Nicht das es vllt. daran lag?

[Strings]
MFG="Microsoft"
MODEL="DownSampling PnP Monitor"
MAXRES="2560,1440"
MODE="MODES\2560,1440"
RANGE="15.0-83.0,24.0-85.0,+,+"


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

Klar. Aber ich hatte die 3840 eingetragen, um mich von den 2560 noch ein wenig nach oben hangeln zu können - die Grenzen austesten.

Ansonsten einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

Achso, wenn du also die höchstmögliche Auflösung dort einträgst, nimmt er die dazwischenliegenden Auflösungen gleich mit?


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube, oberhalb von 2560 gibt es bis zur 4K-Auflösung keine Zwischenstufen mehr. 
Aber die Zwischenstufen von 1920 bis 2560 habe habe ich alle automatisch bekommen, obwohl ich nur die 2560er in CRU eingetragen habe.

Edit: sind aber nur zwei - 1920x1200 und 2048x1536 bei mir.

Die Stufen über 2560 muss man sich selbst austüfteln - per Taschenrechner für das korrekte Seitenverhältnis, die müssen ja auch glatt passen - und sehen, wie weit man kommt.


----------



## _VFB_ (27. Oktober 2013)

Ok danke hat funktioniert. Dauert aber immer ein paar Sekunden bis das OSD ausgeblendet wird. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Schrift besser zu darzustellen. Die ist ja meistens immer Verpixelt. Sonst sieht BF3 sehr geil aus. Nur bei Path of Exile sieht irgendwie hässlich aus. Es wird auf einmal sehr hell.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

Sei froh, dass es überhaupt verschwindet. 
Gibt wohl auch Monitore, bei denen wird man so eine Meldung nicht los.
Dann ist man natürlich kräftig angeschmiert.

Im Grunde sagt so eine Meldung eigentlich eins aus:
Downsampling funktioniert nicht oder nur zum Teil! 
Denn der Gag bei DS ist ja grade der, dass die Grafikkarte die hohe Auflösung auf die Monitorauflösung äh... downsampled. 
Was wir hier bekommen, ist Interpolation durch den Monitor.
Und die hat ihre Grenzen, wie ich eben festgestellt habe.
2880x1800 (16:10) funktioniert auch mit CRU - d.h. man kann sie auswählen.
Mein Monitor packt sie aber nicht mehr und er bleibt schwarz - bis auf die Meldung mit der nicht unterstützten Auflösung.

Mit der Schrift muss man wohl leben - ist eben das übliche Problem, wenn mehrere kleine Pixel der hohen Auflösung dummerweise nur ein fettes Pixel der realen Monitorauflösung zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## Arno1978 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Also ist echt zum 
Habe jetzt alles Probiert wsa geht.

In der Regestry finde ich auch keine Einträge
CRU habe ich die Auflösung eingetragen aber es wird nix angezeigt usw...

<< Ich will endlich wieder die 2720x 1530 Auflösung haben


----------



## Stolle2010 (27. Oktober 2013)

Habe mich auch wieder mit dem Downsamplen beschäftigt ..nunja ging ziemlich nach hinten los 

nachdem ich die inf installiert hatte und über den cru die auflösung hinzugefügt hatte war noch alles im grünen bereich...

Ich habe mehrere inf´s ausprobiert nur keine wollte vom CCC erkannt werden, danach habe ich mit dem cru einfach mal alle registry einträge gelöscht und habe einen Neustart gemacht seitdem reagiert mein Moni auf nix mehr er springt nichtmal mehr im bios an bekommt einfach kein signal mehr-.-

Sitze jetzt schon seit 3 std hier dranne und bekomms nichtmehr hin habe auch schon beide Grakas ausgebaut und den monitor an alle DVI ports gehangen es tut sich nix mehr über den DP bekomme ich ein bild des schreckens 640*irgendwas 

über hdmi erkennt er den monitor nur als "nicht pnp" villeicht habt ihr noch eine lösung?!


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Oktober 2013)

Schon versucht im Abgesicherten Modus Win zu starten(F8) und dann den Monitortreiber im Gerätemanager zu deinstallieren? Danach sollte er sich eigtl. wieder den standard Treiber schnappen.


----------



## Stolle2010 (27. Oktober 2013)

schon alles versucht aber der monitor wird überhaupt nichtmehr erkannt über dvi weder im CCC noch im gerätemanager 

Das CCC meldet immer nur meine beiden anderen monitore und beim LG (der immoment nicht funktioniert ) sagt er immer der wäre nicht angeschlossen nichtmal die graka erkennt den anschluss -.-

anderes kabel schon probiert ,CCC bestimmt schon 5 mal runtergeschmissen auch alle treiber entfernt aber nix nichtmal ein zucken das er wenigstens mal wieder angeht


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Oktober 2013)

CRU auch mal im Abgesicherten Modus benutzt, mit "reset-all" und neugestartet?

Wenn ja, dann spekuliere ich mehr auf einen Hardware denn Softwarefehler (wenn sich da in den Tiefen nicht doch was sehr arg festgebissen hat, da gibts ja evtl. noch die Möglichkeit der Systemwiederherstellung)
Also standard-pnp-Monitor im Gerätemanager und bei CRU alle standard Werte = "Ausgangszustand/org. Zusatand".
Kabel als Fehlerquelle wurde auch schon ausgeschlossen? (wahrscheinlich ja?)
3x Monitor, min. 3x Kabel und zwei Grafikkarten, da sollte es doch eigtl. genug Kombinationen geben das wieder zum Laufen zu bewegen.


----------



## Stolle2010 (27. Oktober 2013)

Also habe gerade leider feststellen müssen das er auf meinen uralt rechner pentium 3 auch nichtmehr über DVI reagiert -.-

Heißt wohl das irgendwas mein DVI port zerschossen hab ich noch nie was von gehört und ist mir auch noch nie passiert

Aber wie bitte kann soetwas passieren ich habe schon so oft kabel umgesteckt und variationen probiert da ist nie irgendwas passiert und ausgerechnet jetzt beim downsamplen und inf´s austauschen soll soetwas passieren?


Um deine Fragen zu beantworten ..

Kabel wurden getauscht 
Alle möglichen Varianten von Steckmöglichkeiten wurden versucht [an beiden Grakas]
Grafikkarten schon komplett ausgebaut beide einzeln getestet 
Softwaremäßig alles in den orginalzustand versetzt
IGpu auch getestet


Ich habe jetzt ein wenig rumgetestet und bin jetzt ein wenig weiter der monitor ist jetzt über den DP und den Aktiven adapter angeschlossen und wird nicht richtig erkannt [640*480er auflösung] jetzt habe ich ihn per CRU die auflösung 1920*1080 gegeben die er auch nimmt aber er wird einfach nichtmehr richtig erkannt-.-

So sieht der ganze scheiß jetzt aus .. 

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3423/wynrg5kp_jpg.htm


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

Was klar zu sein scheint (soweit man das aus der Ferne überhaupt beurteilen kann):
Das Problem liegt allein auf der Seite des Monitors. An Karten, Rechnern und Kabeln ist alles durchgetestet worden.
Der Monitor kommuniziert nicht mehr vernünftig und gibt deshalb per EDID nix mehr von sich preis - so weiß keine Karte, was da eigentlich an ihr hängt.
Entweder ist da wirklich was platt oder das Gerät ist verwirrt.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den Monitor zu resetten oder sonstwie auf Werkszustand zurück zu setzen?


----------



## Stolle2010 (27. Oktober 2013)

Monitor wurde auf werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt und wird auch wieder über HDMI erkannt nur DVI will ums verrecken nichtmehr .

Monitor wurde auch knappe 30 min komplett vom Strom genommen aber keine veränderung 

Wie komme ich eigentlich in der Registry zu den einträgen von den Monitor treibern ?

ich habe jetzt komischerweise auch wenn nur 1 Moni dranhängt ein anderen monitor im CCC und windows einstellungen der auch wie hier im screen zu sehen einfach mal daneben ist O.o ichg werde wahnsinnig hier

Directupload.net - 7mm5b689.jpg

Links is mein Moni über HDMI auf 1920*1080 Vollbild und  Rechts is irgendein angeblicher monitor den ich aber gar nicht am rechner habe angeblich in einer Auflösung von 1024*768


Edit: Irgendwas muss da dermaßen schiefgelaufen sein das es mein DVI port zersetzt hat habs gerade beim Kumpel auch noch mal angetestet aber über DVI kommt nix mehr kann ich mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen das durch das hinzufügen der auflösung beim cru oder durch das wechseln der Inf irgendwas am DVI port passiert ist aber muss ja anscheinend so sein ... Ist ein LG ips 235p vor ca 6 monaten gekauft ich hoffe das man das,dass ein Garantiefall ist oder? Hab ihn hier um die ecke im media blöd gekauft


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2013)

30 Minuten vom Strom? Lol...
Meiner war beim letzten Umzug drei Tage vom Strom und hatte noch alle Einstellungen.
Immerhin - ist ja schon ein Fortschritt, wenn HDMI jetzt geht.

So einen zweiten Monitor bekomme ich von der iGPU (an der nix hängt), wenn ich auf "Erkennen" gehe und "Dennoch versuchen, mit VGA eine Verbindung herzustellen" nehme.

Edit: Um die Ecke ist praktisch.... direkt morgen hin.


----------



## Nightshadow1258 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein,
Ich wollte das Downsampling mal ausprobieren. Doch das hat leider nicht so geklappt wie ich das gerne wollte.
Also ich hab den Monitortrieber installiert. Dieser wird auch richtig im Geräte-Manager erkannt. Dann hab ich mit dem Cru-Tool die Auflösungen 2560x1440,2880x1600 und 2400x1350 erstellt. Nach dem Neustart ist alles noch da. So und wenn ich jetzt irgendeine von diesen Auflösungen übernehmen will (in Windows), bekomm ich kein Bild mehr und mein Monitor (ein Acer s242hl)sagt mir nur "Frequenzen außerhalb des Bereichs". Nach 15 sekunden setzen sich die Einstellungen dann wieder zurück und ich hab wieder ein Bild. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.
LG


----------



## Arno1978 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Also ich sehe keine Andre Möglichkeit den 12.11 zu unstallieren und dann wieder den 13.5 Beta2


----------



## Arno1978 (27. Oktober 2013)

OMG

Ich habe es geschaft
per Reg Edit

Nachzulesen in diesem From
3DCenter Forum - Downsampling - Seite 323

So funktioniert wieder DS mit dem Aktuellen Treiber


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

Alles so gemacht wie im Thread steht

"ModeTimingOverrides_DVI_Conn12547"=hex:00,00,00,00,20,0d,90,06,00,00,34,08,1b,\
  04,00,00,3c,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,c0,08,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,90,06,00,00,00,00,00,00,68,00,00,00,b0,00,00,00,42,04,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,1a,04,1b,04,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,0a,00,00,00,4a,3b,\
  02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
  00,80,00,00,00

geändert zu

"ModeTimingOverrides_DVI_Conn12547"=hex:00,00,00,00,20,0d,90,06,00,00,34,08,1b,\
  04,00,00,3c,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,c0,08,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,90,06,00,00,00,00,00,00,68,00,00,00,b0,00,00,00,42,04,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,1a,04,1b,04,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,0a,00,00,00,4a,3b,\
  02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
  00,80,00,00,00




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF?

Neu gestartet und was passiert ist, die Hex Werte haben sich resettet.
Hat jemand Teamspeak und kann mir kurz dort helfen? Server hätte ich, bitte eine PM.


----------



## Arno1978 (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich wäre bereit dir zu helfen.
Können wir das Morgen machen.
Nach der Arbeit so gegen 18 Uhr
Kannst mir Deine Handy Nr. schicken per PM dann rufe ich dich an und ich richte Dir das ein per Teamviewer.
Bin allerdings erst bei 1440p angekommen.
Habe noch keine HEX-Werte für 1530p
4k Auflösung habe ich probiert und lässt sich einstellen - aber da macht mein Monitor dicht 

Nun muss ich mir erstmal doch keinen "teuren" Monitor kaufen oder zu den "Grünen" wechseln 

@Annon
Du musst zuerst die Auflösung 1920x1081 erstellen
Und kann per Regestry die Werte ändern


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Oktober 2013)

Width             1680
Height            1051

in

Width             1920
Height            1081

?

Also so

AdapterIndex      0
DisplayIndex      18
TimingStandard    1
PossibleStandard  14
RefreshRate       60
Width             1920
Height            1081
TimingFlags       0
HTotal            0
HDisplay          0
HSyncStart        0
HSyncWidth        0
VTotal            0
VDisplay          0
VSyncStart        0
VSyncWidth        0
PixelClock        0
HOverscanRight    0
HOverscanLeft     0
VOverscanBottom   0
VOverscanTop      0

Jetzt kommt das wenn ich des Command dingens starte

C:\Users\Home\Desktop\Downsampling>adlutil.exe over CustomResolution.txt
ERROR: ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set() failed!
Press Enter to continue...

Sicher muss ich die Registry Werte resetten oder?


----------



## Arno1978 (27. Oktober 2013)

Halt da fehlt noch was

Du musst erst die List.bat aufrufen und nachsehen welcher Index beim Monitor noch frei ist.
Ist mir zuerst auch passiert.
Musste aber dann zuerst den Regestry Wert zuerst wieder löschen

Lade Dir die Date runter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich gehe jetzt off.
Wenn Du nicht klar kommst schicke mir ne Private Message


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Index ist 18, hab ich auch in der Config eingetragen. 1921x1080 macht er bei mir nicht, die 1680 schon. Oo

AdapterIndex      0
DisplayIndex      18
TimingStandard    1
PossibleStandard  14
RefreshRate       60
Width             1680
Height            1051
TimingFlags       0
HTotal            0
HDisplay          0
HSyncStart        0
HSyncWidth        0
VTotal            0
VDisplay          0
VSyncStart        0
VSyncWidth        0
PixelClock        0
HOverscanRight    0
HOverscanLeft     0
VOverscanBottom   0
VOverscanTop      0

Klappt, jedoch habe ich denoch keine Auflösung

AdapterIndex      0
DisplayIndex      18
TimingStandard    1
PossibleStandard  14
RefreshRate       60
Width             1920
Height            1081
TimingFlags       0
HTotal            0
HDisplay          0
HSyncStart        0
HSyncWidth        0
VTotal            0
VDisplay          0
VSyncStart        0
VSyncWidth        0
PixelClock        0
HOverscanRight    0
HOverscanLeft     0
VOverscanBottom   0
VOverscanTop      0

Klappt nicht, kommt der besagte Error


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9959536&postcount=6458

Hab das eben genau so gemacht, wie es dort steht, es klappt nicht.

Mit List.bat die Werte ausgelesen:
TimingOverride list for AdapterIndex 0, DisplayIndex 18 is empty!

Die Config angepasst:

AdapterIndex      0
DisplayIndex      18
TimingStandard    1
PossibleStandard  14
RefreshRate       60
Width             1920
Height            1081
TimingFlags       0
HTotal            0
HDisplay          0
HSyncStart        0
HSyncWidth        0
VTotal            0
VDisplay          0
VSyncStart        0
VSyncWidth        0
PixelClock        0
HOverscanRight    0
HOverscanLeft     0
VOverscanBottom   0
VOverscanTop      0

C:\Users\Home\Desktop\Downsampling>adlutil.exe over CustomResolution.txt
ERROR: ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set() failed!
Press Enter to continue...

Mit der selben Config nur in 1680x1051 klappt es, warum nicht mit 1920x1081?

EDIT

Habs jetzt mit der selben Config aus reinem Interesse einfach mal mit 1680x1051 probiert, der Bildschirm hat geflackert und der Registry Eintrag wurde auch angelegt, danach hab ich die 3 Werte in der Registry angepasst, neugestartet, hat ebenfalls nicht geklappt.
Bin ratlos..

EDIT

Habs jetzt nochmal mit 1920x1081 probiert aber diesmal mit 57Hz (hab ich im Netz irgendwo gelesen das es klappen soll), hat es auch. Dann habe ich in der Registry die Werte angepasst (Height 39 04 to A0 05, Width 80 07 to 00 0A und VDisplay 39 04 to 38 04) aber nach einem Neustart ist trotzdem die Auflösung nicht vorhanden..

AdapterIndex      0
DisplayIndex      18
TimingStandard    1
PossibleStandard  14
RefreshRate       57
Width             1920
Height            1081
TimingFlags       0
HTotal            0
HDisplay          0
HSyncStart        0
HSyncWidth        0
VTotal            0
VDisplay          0
VSyncStart        0
VSyncWidth        0
PixelClock        0
HOverscanRight    0
HOverscanLeft     0
VOverscanBottom   0
VOverscanTop      0


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Sorry für Dripple Posting aber ich bin gerade mega Happy.
Ich habs geschafft.. 
Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagt wie ich das ganze in 60Hz bekomme passt das.

Habs
57Hz = 39
60Hz = 3C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2013)

Hat wer schon dies hier probiert?
Sry falls es schon genannt wurde, habe im Moment keine dedizierte Grafikkarte und kann es nicht selber testen Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)
Der eine sagt hier (Downsampling.....) es klappt mit dem Programm und das er es eben getestet hat, ein anderer meinte vorher, nee es gehe nicht mehr mit einem 3rd party tool, wasn nu?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Wer Probleme hat mit DS zwecks 1920x1081 und 60Hz, nutzt einen Modifizierten Treiber bevor ihr anfangt und anstatt 60Hz lieber 57Hz und ändert das später manuell per Hex um, 39 zu 3C. So hat es bei mir geklappt, einige Monitore bekommen das mit dem Downsampling nicht hin daher erstmal 57Hz und später abändern.

Tada 60Hz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treiber den ich nutze:



> [Version]
> Signature="$CHICAGO$"
> Class=Monitor
> ClassGUID={4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
> ...



Crysis 3 in 1440p alter Falter meine Freunde :O

Was so das höchste der Gefühle an Downsampling, hätte schon gerne so 4K und kann man evtl. die Hz ein wenig Ocen?


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2013)

Das ganze erklärste mir nochmal demnächst wenn es so weit ist


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich gerne tun, jetzt wo ich endlich weiß wie das ganze funktioniert.
Batman Arkham Origins und FarCry 3 schauen auch richtig dufte aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut B2T, wie hoch habt ihr so eure Auflösungen @ 1080p/60Hz?


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2013)

Mit deinen 2 Geschossen demnächst ist die Auflösung doch zu gering Mensch


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ach das packen sogar meine beiden 7970er ohne weiteres.
Erstmal sehen wie hoch ich die Auflösung so bekomme, erstmal Backups machen.


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2013)

Jo mach mal und teste doch mal mit dem Programm was ich vorher gepostet hab, der Typ schreibt in dem Thread, 
den ich im selben post darunter gepostet habe, dass es mit dem Beta Treiber klappt, aber sicher erstmal alles ab


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Jo mach mal und teste doch mal mit dem Programm was ich vorher gepostet hab, der Typ schreibt in dem Thread,
> den ich im selben post darunter gepostet habe, dass es mit dem Beta Treiber klappt, aber sicher erstmal alles ab


 
CRU klappt bei mir nicht, klappt nur bei wenigen Leuten. 
Bei denen CRU nicht klappt, die müssen die Methode nehmen die ich und die anderen hier gerade nutzen. Zwar etwas umständlich aber wenn sich da erstmal reingefuchst hat läufts.

Gibt ja nur die zwei Methoden CRU oder Registry Trick.

2560x1440 (läuft problemlos)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2560x1600 (läuft problemlos)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3840x2160 (nimmt er zwar, mag er aber nicht -> Bild flackert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen teste ich mal alles unterhalb von 3840x2160.


----------



## _VFB_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab CRU verwendet. Klappt Problemlos. Einfach eine neue Auflösung+Hz hinzufügen und den Rechner neu starten. Dann sollte die neue Auflösung erkannt werden. Ich hab 2560*1440@60Hz und 2880*1600@50hz.


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Oktober 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Also ich hab CRU verwendet. Klappt Problemlos. Einfach eine neue Auflösung+Hz hinzufügen und den Rechner neu starten. Dann sollte die neue Auflösung erkannt werden. Ich hab 2560*1440@60Hz und 2880*1600@50hz.


 
Tja bei mir klappt das so mal gar nicht


----------



## Arno1978 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand schon 1530p probiert ?
Das war das max. was bei mir damals gelaufen ist.

Wie sind da die Hex Werte ?


----------



## _VFB_ (28. Oktober 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Tja bei mir klappt das so mal gar nicht


 Was kommt dann bei dir für ne Meldung ? Du solltest im CRU eine Auflösung wählen die Sicher geht und dann kannst du im CCC weitere Auflösungen ausprobieren


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2013)

Sagt mal woran kann es liegen, wenn der Monitor, nachdem man die Auflösung im Catalyst (in meinem Fall auf 1440p) umgestellt hat die Meldung "Out of Range!" ausspuckt?
Ich hab über den Gerätemanager den in Post 188 geposteten Monitor-Treiber aufgespielt und vorher die Werte auf 2560x1440p geändert und dann über CRU die Auflösung hinzugefügt.


----------



## _VFB_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Das kam bei mir auch. Das heißt das dein Monitor die Auflösung nicht darstellen kann. Du kannst mal im OSD etwas rumspielen das hat bei mir geholfen. Oder aber dein Monitor ist nicht in der Lage 1440p@60hz(?) darzustellen.


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Sagt mal woran kann es liegen, wenn der Monitor, nachdem man die Auflösung im Catalyst (in meinem Fall auf 1440p) umgestellt hat die Meldung "Out of Range!" ausspuckt?
> Ich hab über den Gerätemanager den in Post 188 geposteten Monitor-Treiber aufgespielt und vorher die Werte auf 2560x1440p geändert und dann über CRU die Auflösung hinzugefügt.



Kann daran liegen das deine gewählte Einstellung zu hoch ist DVI kann nur eine sehr begrenzte menge an daten übertage alles was darüber geht wird schwarz oder es kommen solche meldungen


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2013)

So

Monitor Treiber installiert ---> Check!
CRU neue Auflösung eingegeben ---> Check!
Rechner neu gestartet ---> Check!
Neue Auflösung verfügbar --- > Nein!

KA wo ran es liegt das CRU funzt nicht


----------



## _VFB_ (28. Oktober 2013)

Dann weis ich auch nicht woran es liegt. Welchen AMD Treiber hast du den installiert?


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2013)

13.10 b2


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> So
> 
> Monitor Treiber installiert ---> Check!
> CRU neue Auflösung eingegeben ---> Check!
> ...


 
Das klappt nicht bei jedem mit CRU, bei mir übrigens auch nicht. Das hängt soweit ich weiß vom Monitor Kabel ab, probier mal ein HDMI Kabel.
Naja egal, ich bastle mir jetzt ein Script für meine Auflösungen und aktiviere den Spaß einfach via Knopfdruck. Natürlich funzt das mit dem neusten Catalyst (13.11 B6).


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2013)

Mein Monitor hat kein HDMI 

funktioniert die alte Methode eigentlich wieder mit den neuen Treiber oder immer noch nur bis 13.5 b2


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Nur bis 13.5 B2, müsstest die Registry Methode machen, die klappt zu 100%. Am Anfang etwas schwierig aber wenn man den Kniff erstmal raus hat, Sekundensache. Ich schreib so in ca. 1 Stunde mal ein kleines Tutorial oder mache ein Video.


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Nur bis 13.5 B2, müsstest die Registry Methode machen, die klappt zu 100%. Am Anfang etwas schwierig aber wenn man den Kniff erstmal raus hat, Sekundensache. Ich schreib so in ca. 1 Stunde mal ein kleines Tutorial oder mache ein Video.



die alte Methode Funzt auch aber kann eben nur max. Treiber bis 13.5b2 verwenden


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Meinte ich ja damit! Wenn man den neuen 13.11 B3 oder 13.11 B6 nutzen will, muss man an die Registry ran wenn die CRU Methode nicht klappt.
Wie gesagt ich fahre jetzt nach hause, koch ne Kanne Kaffee und werde dann ggf. ein Video machen auch wenn ich heiser bin.


----------



## Rizoma (28. Oktober 2013)

wo ist die regestry Methode beschrieben ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

3DCenter Forum - Downsampling - Seite 323


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Oktober 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Was kommt dann bei dir für ne Meldung ? Du solltest im CRU eine Auflösung wählen die Sicher geht und dann kannst du im CCC weitere Auflösungen ausprobieren


 
Bei mir kommt gar keine Meldung.
Ich wähle bei mir im CRU eine Auflösung. Welche auch sicher nicht zu hoch ist. Starte den Rechner neu. Und gucke dann ob die Auflösung im Windows bzw. im CCC vorhanden ist. Leider nichts.



Rizoma schrieb:


> So
> 
> Monitor Treiber installiert ---> Check!
> CRU neue Auflösung eingegeben ---> Check!
> ...


 
Selbiges bei mir.

Bleibt wohl wirklich nur noch die Registry Methode. Aber hier ist ja dann Windows auch ind er höhere Auflösung oder?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Die mit CRU, habt ihr vorher einen Modifizierten Monitor Treiber installiert?

Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

Auflösung im Treiber ist egal, könnt ihr so lassen, einfach drüber bügeln und nochmal probieren falls nicht schon getan.



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Aber hier ist ja dann Windows auch ind er höhere Auflösung oder?



Nö, Windows bleibt in deiner normal Auflösung, es sei denn, du stellst es um. 
Hab mein Windows auch in 1080p, nutze die Auflösungen nur in Games.


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Oktober 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Die mit CRU, habt ihr vorher einen Modifizierten Monitor Treiber installiert?
> 
> Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
> 
> ...


 
Ja einen Modifizierten Monitor Treiber hab ich installiert.

Ich werde dann heute Abend mal die Registry Methode testen. Vllt funktioniert diese wenigstens


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Die funkt auf jedenfall


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ausgegangen von 1080p @ 60Hz
Zuerst auf jedenfall den Modifizierten Monitor Treiber installieren, sonst klappt das nicht!
Ich mach das einfach so, ich hau mir mit dem Tool erstmal den Registry Eintrag rein, danach dumpe ich mir den Eintrag und ersetze die Einträge, die ich übrigens unten markiert habe einfach mit meinen Werten und haue es wieder in die Registry.



> =hex:00,00,00,00,*00,0a*,00,00,*a0,05*,00,00,*3c*,\
> 00,00,00,03,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,*20,08*,00,00,00,00,\
> 00,00,80,07,00,00,00,00,00,00,*30,00*,00,00,*20*,00,00,00,*57,04*,00,00,00,00,00,\
> 00,*38,04*,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,*05*,00,00,00*,e0,22,02*,00,00,00,00,00,\
> 00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,80,00,00,00





> 1920x1080@2560x1440
> 
> Width = 80 07 to 00 0A
> Height = 39 04 to A0 05
> ...



Zum Schluss sieht das so aus:



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\DAL2_DATA__2_0\Common\EDID_D109_7887]
> "default"=hex:64
> ...



Wenn das mit 1080p nicht klappt und ein ERROR ausgespuckt wird, macht das mit 57Hz und ändert anschließend den Wert 39 in 3C



> 39 = 57Hz
> 3C = 60Hz



..oben rot markiert. Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. 

Wenn fragen aufkommen, hier meine Teamspeak Adresse:
ts3-076.lan4play.de:11100


----------



## Arno1978 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Hier nochmal dei Frage

Was muss ich für 1530p einstellen ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

2720x1530

Width = A0 0A
Height = FA 05

Steht übrigens als im 3D Center Forum.

The Matrixer Binärcode Übersetzen, Binary Code Translator


----------



## Arno1978 (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke

Aber kannst Du mir sagen von was ich bei 1080 p in A0 0A und FA 05 ändern soll ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

=hex:00,00,00,00,*a0,0a*,00,00,*fa,05*,00,00,3c,\
00,00,00,03,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,20,08,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,80,07,00,00,00,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,20,00,00,00,57,04,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,38,04,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,05,00,00,00,e0,22,02,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,02,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,80,00,00,00




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In meinem Fall sieht das so aus:

00 0A = 2560
A0 05 = 1440

In deinem Fall muss das so aussehen:

*A0* 0A = 2720
*FA* 05 = 1530


----------



## Arno1978 (28. Oktober 2013)

Super Merci

jetzt funktioniert auch 1530p.
Problem ist das ich jetzt nur 1530p anwählen kann 1440p ist nicht mehr sichtbar.

Hast Du schon eine etws höhere Auflösung getestet ?

Gruß


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Mache ich gerade, lade aber erstmal ein Downsampling Video hoch für welche die das mal Live sehen wollen, vllt. hilft es den ein oder anderen weiter.
Leider ohne Stimme, da meine Töchter schon schlafen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Meine Videobearbeitungsskills sind nicht die besten aber zur Veranschaulichung wird es reichen hoffe ich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bO3BBclSoyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arno1978 (28. Oktober 2013)

Anon

Klasse Video
aber eigentlich könnte man doch das aus der Rgestry Exportieren und dann per Doppelklick hinzufügen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Oktober 2013)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Anon
> 
> Klasse Video
> aber eigentlich könnte man doch das aus der Rgestry Exportieren und dann per Doppelklick hinzufügen


 
Keine Ahnung ob die Werte von Monitor zu Monitor untersch. sind, daher vermutlich die abweichenden Werte.
Aber an sich könnte man das einmalig alles manuell machen, sich den Registry Eintrag dumpen und bei Bedarf nutzen, vorher muss man halt den Downsampling Treiber installieren.

Kann sich sehen lassen, leider nur in 720p und YT hat man wieder die Qualität misshandelt..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGfN9kwOPkk


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. Oktober 2013)

Übrigens klappt auch Monitor OC (Hz), wenn man es denn so nennen kann.

Bitte mit Vorsicht genießen, ich weiß nicht ob dadurch etwas beschädigt werden kann!

1920x1080 60Hz @ 2560x1440 75Hz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



60Hz = 3C
65Hz = 41
70Hz = 46
75Hz = 4B
80Hz = 50
85Hz = 55
90Hz = 5A
95Hz = 5F
100Hz = 64
105Hz = 69
110Hz = 6E
115Hz = 73
120Hz = 78
125Hz = 7D
130Hz = 82
135 Hz = 87
140Hz = 8C
144Hz = 90

*Edit

Catalyst 13.11 Beta 7 ist raus!
http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.11_betav7.exe



> Increases AMD CrossFire​™​ scaling up to an additional 20% for Battlefield 4



Downsampling funktioniert weiterhin!


----------



## Nuallan (29. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem CRU ging gar nix, aber die Registry-Methode klappt wunderbar. Allerdings will bestimmt nicht jeder in seiner Reg rumfummeln. Ich versteh nicht wieso AMD sich da so quer stellt..

Egal, endlich wieder Downsampling. Danke dafür.


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Oktober 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Mit dem CRU ging gar nix, aber die Registry-Methode klappt wunderbar. Allerdings will bestimmt nicht jeder in seiner Reg rumfummeln. Ich versteh nicht wieso AMD sich da so quer stellt..
> 
> Egal, endlich wieder Downsampling. Danke dafür.


 
Bei mir hat es gestern auch mit der Registry Methode endlich geklappt. 

Aber ist wirklich Schade, dass AMD uns das ganze nicht vereinfacht.

Ne kleine Option mit "Downsampling" im CCC wäre auch schon was feines ^^


----------



## Arno1978 (29. Oktober 2013)

@Anon

Ist es so wenn ich jetzt den Beta 7 installire ich das genze nochmal machen muss ?

Gruß


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. Oktober 2013)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Ist es so wenn ich jetzt den Beta 7 installire ich das genze nochmal machen muss ?


 
Kann ich dir so nicht sagen, ich habs vorher wieder rückgängig gemacht.
Aber ich geb dir ein Tip, einfach Schlüssel dumpen und nach dem Treiberupdate wieder in die Registry tun, vorher natürlich wieder den Modifizierten Monitor Treiber installieren.


----------



## Arno1978 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Ok - stimmt is ja ganze einfach 
Ist die Beta 7 denn Besser.
Beim Beta 6 habe ich das Problem das die Monitore nicht "erwachen" nach dem Standby.

Gruß


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du CFX besitzt ja, ansonsten kannst du bei 13.11 B6 bleiben.


----------



## GrillGerrit (31. Oktober 2013)

hi, ich hab mal das Downsampling mit meiner HD 7970 ausprobiert. Mit dem Tool von Toasty aus der PCGH Anleitung. Nach einem Neustart steht mir die Auflösung auch zum Auswählen zur Verfügung. Ich kann die Auflösung auch Übernehmen, allerdings flackert/flimmert das Bild so stark das ich nichts mehr auf dem Bildschirm erkennen kann. Der Monitor ist ein Benq GL2450.


----------



## Pinki (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe bei mir mit CRU alles so gemacht wie es PCGH beschrieben hat, mir wird die Auflösung 2560x1440 und 2400x1350 im CCC auch angeteigt, aber wenn ich sie übernehmen will, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und es kommt die Fehlermeldung "Frequenzen nicht unterstützt". Ich habe die Bildschirmfrequenz von 60 auf 57 Hz geseckt, ohne verbesserung. Was mach ich falsch?

Mein Sys.: I5 4670k
               MSI G54 Gaming Mainboard
               16GB Speicher
               Asus HD 7870 DCII mit Treiber 13.10
               Windows 7 64Bit
               Monitor Acer S240hl


----------



## Arno1978 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Schau echt von Annon das Viedo an 

Dann funktioniert es auch


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Pinki schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir mit CRU alles so gemacht wie es PCGH beschrieben hat, mir wird die Auflösung 2560x1440 und 2400x1350 im CCC auch angeteigt, aber wenn ich sie übernehmen will, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und es kommt die Fehlermeldung "Frequenzen nicht unterstützt". Ich habe die Bildschirmfrequenz von 60 auf 57 Hz geseckt, ohne verbesserung. Was mach ich falsch?
> 
> Mein Sys.: I5 4670k
> MSI G54 Gaming Mainboard
> ...


 
Schau mal diesen Beitrag an.
Geh wieder in die Registry und änder 57Hz (39) in 60Hz (3C) ab. Zweite Reihe 5te Wert, dann Neustart, danach sollte es klappen.

Oder mein Video schauen ab 06:05
http://youtu.be/bO3BBclSoyI?t=6m5s


----------



## GrillGerrit (31. Oktober 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Schau mal diesen Beitrag an.
> Geh wieder in die Registry und änder 57Hz (39) in 60Hz (3C) ab. Zweite Reihe 5te Wert, dann Neustart, danach sollte es klappen.
> 
> Oder mein Video schauen ab 06:05
> AMD Downsampling mit jedem Catalyst ! - YouTube


 

kann es ein das, das Installieren vom Monitortreiber unter Windows 8 nicht funktioniert. Er sagt ohne Signatur kann es nicht installiert werden...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung, nutze Win7 x64.
Wenn er wegen der Signatur fragt einfach ignorieren und trotzdem installieren oder die Treiber Signatur ausschalten.


----------



## GrillGerrit (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi,  habe alles so gemacht wie du in deinem Video...  Also ich fertig war wurde der Bildschirm weiss und dann immer heller.  Dann habe ich schnell Reset .  Daraufhin hatte ich gar kein Bild mehr auch nicht beim booten...  Habe dann mit meinen Fernseher starten können  und dann den catalyst gelöscht.  Als ich Ich dann den Monitor nach dem 5 mal rein und raus und etlichen Neustarts nochmal eingesteckt habe ging er wieder.  Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Nein dein Monitor ist nicht kaputt. 

Ich kenne das Problem, Batterie für 5 Minuten vom Board nehmen und wieder reinstecken, danach klappt wieder alles.
Das passiert, wenn deine Registry Einträge nicht passen, hatte bei 4K das selbe Problem, kein Bild nichts, selbst nach gefühlten 10x neustarten.


----------



## GrillGerrit (31. Oktober 2013)

Aber normalerweise sollte das doch mit dem Benq GL2450 eigentlich funktionieren... ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das jemand mit diesem Monitor die Auflösung auch per Downsampling hat.
Es wäre ja schon praktisch Downsampling nutzen zu können, besonders weil ich ja morgen meine 2te 7970 bekomme. Besteht da noch irgend eine andere Möglichkeit ? Mit dem CRU Tool kann ich ja auch diese Auflösung erstellen und sogar übernehmen. Allerdings ist dann alles verschwommen und verwackelt, aber von der Auflösung her kommt das angezeigte Bild schon hin.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Normalerweise schon, hast du Teamspeak oder Teamviewer, dann schau ich mal rüber.


----------



## GrillGerrit (31. Oktober 2013)

Teamspeak ja ... Teamviewer lad ich eben runter. Hast du ne IP für Teamspeak.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (31. Oktober 2013)

Steht in Beitrag #277


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. November 2013)

Hab nochmal ein wenig rumprobiert, ab 2880x1620 ist bei mir Feierabend, maximal 2720x1530, mehr macht mein Monitor nicht.


----------



## Arno1978 (1. November 2013)

Hi Anon

Ist genauso wie bei mir

Bei 1530p ist schluss

Ich habe eben auf 13.11 Beta8 Update gemacht

Ging ohne Probleme musste kein Monitorteriber erneut installieren und auch nix an der Regestry machen 

Gruß


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. November 2013)

Das komische ist, 1600p hat vor 3 Tagen irgendwie funktioniert und gestern schmiert mir 1530p ab, echt seltsam.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. November 2013)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Hi Anon
> 
> Ist genauso wie bei mir
> 
> ...


 
Habs mich heute auch mal gewagt einfach den Registry Eintrag drin zu lassen, den Catalyst sauber zu deinstallieren und einen neuen zu installieren und tatsache, es klappt
Danke für die Information Arno, dass erleichtert so einiges.


----------



## Arno1978 (1. November 2013)

Hi.

Dann ist das mit der Regestry besser als mit der "alten" Methode.

Catalyst Deinstalliert habe ich so gut wie nie gemacht immer drüber installiert - gab nie Probleme


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. November 2013)

Ich mache das generell immer um mein System möglichst "sauber" zu halten.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (2. November 2013)

Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, nicht auf dem "normalen" Weg , als auch über die Registry

Nutze die R9 280x mit dem 13.11 Beta 8-Treiber, in Kombination mit meinem 46-Zoll Flat-Panel und einem Onkyo-AVR.
Bei mir wird der AVR auch als Bildschirm angezeigt, möglich, dass es daran liegen könnte. Habe bereits mit Passthrough, Direct-Mode etc. experimentiert...

Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, die Auflösungen werden allerdings sowohl im CCC, als auch bei den möglichen Auflösungen über die Anzeige vorgeschlagen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (2. November 2013)

Funktioniert die Methode auch mit Win8.1 ? Ich bekomme, immer nur die Meldung ERROR: ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set<> failed! wenn ich mit dem Gui_0.2 toll 2560x1440 einstellen will, oder jede andere Auflösung.

Win8 ist im Testmodus, damit er unsignierte Treiber annimmt, modifizierte Monitortreiber sind installiert... CCC ist 13.11

Bitte jetzt keine Win8.1 ist shit disskusion... danke.

Nachtrag: Anscheinemd werden die Monitortreiber zwar installiert, aber die max. Auflösung wird im CCC nicht angezeigt.....


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (2. November 2013)

Schade habe alles probiert, aber es will nicht. Sogar die direkte Verbindung zwischen HTPC und TV funktionierte nicht, ob nun mit GPU-Skalierung oder alternativ ITC-Verarbeitung, modif. Moni-Treiber, die Reg-Methode oder CRU - was ein Dreck... 

Der TV zeigte auch einige Male an, dass das Videoformat nicht verabeitet werden werden könnte - komisch nur, dass es bei TVs anderer User zu funktionieren scheint


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2013)

TVs sind leider noch erbsenzählerischer als manche Monitore.
Da musst du schon gezielt danach schauen, ob es bei jemandem funktioniert, der das exakt gleiche Gerät hat.


----------



## Pinki (3. November 2013)

Bei mir hat es jetzt mit der Regestry Methode von "Anon" funktioniert. 
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (3. November 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> TVs sind leider noch erbsenzählerischer als manche Monitore.
> Da musst du schon gezielt danach schauen, ob es bei jemandem funktioniert, der das exakt gleiche Gerät hat.


 
EInige 21:9-Geräte von Philips scheinen dazu in der Lage zu sein. Wäre interessant, ob es Firmware-Hacks für TVs gibt - möglich, dass sich nur der Treiber querstellt - PCGH ihr seid gefragt


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (3. November 2013)

Da fällt mir gerade noch etwas ein.

Der Registry-Eintrag nennt sich ModeTiming Overrides *DVI* - kann es sein, dass ich etwas auf *HDMI *ändern muss, wenn mein PC per HDMI mit dem TV verbunden ist ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. November 2013)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Methode auch mit Win8.1 ?


 
Ja klappt auch unter Windows 8.1


----------



## Arno1978 (3. November 2013)

Es ist nur schade das es nicht über 1530p funktioniert.

Bei NV geht das doch auch...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. November 2013)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Es ist nur schade das es nicht über 1530p funktioniert.
> 
> Bei NV geht das doch auch...


 
Funktioniert schon über 1530, hängt halt vom Monitor ab, von einem Freund der Monitor schafft 3840x2160 (ASUS Syncmaster).


----------



## EX-Buzz (3. November 2013)

Wenn es auch unter 8.1 klappt, hast du ne Ahnung woran es sonst ncoh liegen könnte? fehlermeldung hab ich ja schon gepostet....


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. November 2013)

Nimm 57Hz statt 60Hz und machs nochmal, schau bitte mein Video siehe Signatur.


----------



## Arno1978 (3. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Funktioniert schon über 1530, hängt halt vom Monitor ab, von einem Freund der Monitor schafft 3840x2160 (ASUS Syncmaster).


 
Ach so.
Aber ich glaube bei 4k macht eine 7970 eh schlapp.
CF will ich mir nicht mehr antun.

Gruß


----------



## OctoCore (4. November 2013)

Es gibt einen Asus Syncmaster? Echt? 
Wie auch immer - 2880x1800 geht inzwischen bei mir auch.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (4. November 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Asus Syncmaster? Echt?


 
Keine Ahnung wurde mir so via Teamspeak gesagt, habe keinen Syncmaster, wohl eher Samsung Syncmaster was?


----------



## EX-Buzz (4. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Nimm 57Hz statt 60Hz und machs nochmal, schau bitte mein Video siehe Signatur.


 
Hab ich probiert, im Endeffekt (auch wenn ich es so mache wie in deinem Video kommt immer die Fehlermedung.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (5. November 2013)

Dann probiere weiter mit 56Hz, 55Hz usw. und ändere es später in der Registry ab.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (6. November 2013)

Hier noch ein Video, wie man einen Monitor übertaktet.
Selbes Schema wie beim Downsampling, bitte mit Vorsicht genießen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hh3LFK_lv6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizoma (6. November 2013)

es gibt Leute deren Monitore nur Single link DVI haben und da ist die Bandbreite sehr schnell ausgeschöpft um höhere Auflösungen zu fahren.


----------



## rene75 (8. November 2013)

Hallo Leute, hab mich hier ein bisschen eingelesen und habe das Downsampling auch ein bischen ausprobiert.Habe das ganze mit CRU vorgenommen, Monitor ist ein SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2350.Konnte ihn auch mit Cru Tool übertakten ,in1920x1080p sind 70Hz möglich, mehr nimmt er auch ist aber das Bild verschwommen hatte bis 85Hz getestet.
Aulösungen sind möglich 2400x1350@60Hz
                                 2880x1620@60Hz
                                 1920x1080p@70Hz
                                 3840x2160 nimmt er nicht mehr, erscheint einfach nicht im CCC oder bei der Bildschirm Auflösung

Unter WIN8.1 nutze ich 1920x1080@70Hz, Spiele 2880x1620@60Hz (Bf3)
Kann ich 2880x1620 unter Win. nutzen, ohne das es verschwommen ist, die Ordner, Apps desw.beim übertakten mehr als 70Hz nutzen, ohne das es verzerrt aussieht, dachte eigentlich das wenn er es nicht mehr bringt, der Monitor komplett aussteigt.
Des weiteren habe ich hier gelesen, das manche sich einen modifizierten Monitor treiber laden, wo bekomme ich den her und würde da noch mehr gehen halt bis die Graka (R9-280X) aussteigt. 
Habt ihr noch ein paar Vorschläge?
 MFG 

WAS MUSS ICH IM CCC eigentlich noch einstellen z.B GPU Skalierung 

und aaangebunden ist Monitor über DVI

    MfG


----------



## AnonHome1234 (8. November 2013)

rene75 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hab mich hier ein bisschen eingelesen und habe das Downsampling auch ein bischen ausprobiert.Habe das ganze mit CRU vorgenommen, Monitor ist ein SAMSUNG SyncMaster P2350.Konnte ihn auch mit Cru Tool übertakten ,in1920x1080p sind 70Hz möglich, mehr nimmt er auch ist aber das Bild verschwommen hatte bis 85Hz getestet.
> Aulösungen sind möglich 2400x1350@60Hz
> 2880x1620@60Hz
> 1920x1080p@70Hz
> ...


 
Schau mal in meine Signatur, dort ist ein Video und in der Info des Videos ist ein Packet und dort ist der modifizierte Monitortreiber drin.


----------



## rene75 (8. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Schau mal in meine Signatur, dort ist ein Video und in der Info des Videos ist ein Packet und dort ist der modifizierte Monitortreiber drin.



Ok Danke da schaue ich natürlich mal rein 
Mfg


----------



## Valedo (10. November 2013)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (13. November 2013)

Wer unter Windows 8.1 Probleme bei der Installation des Monitor Treibers bekommt oder mit SmartScreen hier ein paar grundlegende Dinge.

1. "shutdown.exe /r /o /f /t 00" ausführen und wie folgt vorgehen:
Problembehandlung -> Erweiterte Optionen -> Starteinstellungen -> Neustart und dann die 7 drücken
2. Modifizierten Monitortreiber installieren
3. Systemsteuerung -> Wartungscenter -> Windows SmartScreen Einstellung ändern und SmartScreen deaktivieren
4. Wie gewohnt alle Settings vornehmen wie und anschließend einfach Smartscreen wieder aktivieren

Neustart, fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0nti (20. November 2013)

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag damit zugebracht das downsampling mit dem catalyst 13.11beta9.2 zum laufen zu bringen. Mit dem Cru Tool konnte ich die Auflösungen auch verfügbar machen, wenn ich sie allerdings anwähle meldet der Monitor "nicht unterstützter Modus". Dabei habe ich 2560*1600 erstellen und nutzen wollen.
Dabei hab ich mich an die vorgehensweise der PCGH gehalten Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet und an die darin verlinkten Anleitungen.

Mit dem catalyst 12.11 und der alten Methode lief alles einwandfrei.

Mein System: win7 x64, 6gb ram, core i7 920, HD 7970


----------



## pilzbefall (20. November 2013)

Hi, ich habe bei meinem 1680x1050er Monitor schon alle möglichen Auflösungen versucht, bekomme jedoch immer die Fehlermeldung "Error: ADL_Display_ModeTimingOverride_Set <> failed!" Ist der neueste Catalyst drauf und hab mich penibel an die Anleitung gehalten


----------



## jetta2_g60 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute,

bin heute von Nvidia auf AMD gewechselt und wollte mal Downsampling testen.
Mit meiner Nvidia war das alle kein problem dort habe ich 2560x1440 eingestellt und es lief.

Jetzt mit der R290 hab ich es heute versucht.
Ich bekomme zwar mit dem AMD Downsampling GUI die Auflösung erstellt so das ich Sie auswählen kann,aber sobal ich das mache bekomme ich nen Black Screen mit der Meldung nicht unterstützter Modus.
Woran kann das liegen?

Bei Nvidia hats der Moni doch auch gepackt


----------



## _VFB_ (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich nehme mal an da du hast den Monitortreiber installiert. Was hast den du für einen Monitor?


----------



## jetta2_g60 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja den Treiber hab ich installiert denk ich zumindest 

einen 32er Sammy LED


----------



## jetta2_g60 (1. Dezember 2013)

keiner noch einen Tip?


----------



## jetta2_g60 (1. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe es jetzt noch einmal versucht weder mit dem Cru Tool noch mit dem AMd Downsampling Gui bekomme ich es zum laufe.
Die Auflösungen werden zwar angezigt aber sobald ich wechsel bliebt der Bildschirm schwarz und es kommt der Fehler dieser Modus wird nicht unterstützt.
Muss dann jedesmal die Graka über den Geräte Manager deinstallieren.

Liegt es vielleicht an dem neusten Catalyst Treiber?
Graka ist die R290

Wie gesagt mit meiner Nvidia hat es Problemlos funktioniert


----------



## _VFB_ (1. Dezember 2013)

Hast du schon mal etwas im OSD rumgespielt? Hat bei mir dann geklappt


----------



## jetta2_g60 (2. Dezember 2013)

in welchem OSD?

muss im CCC etwas bestimmtes eingestellt werden?


----------



## _VFB_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Bei deinem Monitor. Ich hab es glaube ich auf den Film Modus gestellt. → Bild blieb schwarz. Im Standard Modus ging es dann aber und nachdem ich die Auflösung drinne hatte konnte ich auch wieder den Film Modus ohne Probleme nutzen.


----------



## jetta2_g60 (3. Dezember 2013)

nichts hab sämtliche modis durchprobiert.
was ich nicht verstehe mit Nvidia hat es auf anhieb funktioniert


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. Dezember 2013)

Könntest die Registry Methode machen, die funktioniert zu 100%. Erfordert auch etwas mehr arbeit als nur 2-3 Klicks.


----------



## jetta2_g60 (4. Dezember 2013)

werd ich versuchen,aber kann es daran liegen das ich hdmi verwende?


----------



## m0nti (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte mit dem 12.11 catalyst und der alten Methode auch nur Erfolg wenn ich den Monitor über DVI angeschlossen habe, mit HDMI hab ich es nicht hinbekommen. Zur neuen Methode habe ich leider noch kein Feedback, weil ich da bisher gar nichts zum laufen gebracht habe.

Damit bin ich auch bei meinem eigentlichen Anliegen:

1200p@1600p

Width       = 00 0A
Height      = 40 06
HTotal      = 20 08
HSyncStart  = 30
HSyncWidth  = 20
VTotal      = D3 04
VDisplay    = B0 04
VSyncWidth  = 06
PixelClock  = D8 4D 02

Das habe ich in meine Registry in den entsprechenden Schlüssel eingetragen nach deiner Methode "Anonhome1234". Mein Monitor meldet aber nur das, wenn ich auf dem Desktop 1600p einstellen will: "Ihre Anzeige konnte nicht in diese Auflösung geändert werden. Verwenden sie eine andere Auflösung". In Spielen bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und es gibt einen Absturz.

Woran kann das liegen bzw. welche Werte müssen noch weiter verändert werden.

Mein System: Win 8.1, HD 7970, catalyst 13.11



EDIT: Mittlerweile läuft das Downsampling, weil ich einfach nochmal das Cru-tool mit den Standarteinstellungen für 1600p angemacht habe. Nach einem Neustart steht die Auflösung nun zur Verfügung und funktioniert auch in Spielen. Vielleicht hilft das ja jemand anderem weiter.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Mai 2014)

Wie findet ihr am besten heraus wieviel "Hz" ein Monitor schaft beim Downsampling ?
Steigert ihr den Wert langsam, wenn ja wieviel und ab wann bemerkt man das man am Limit ist ?


----------



## Newmen (25. Juni 2014)

sorry das ich diesen Thread noch mal rauskramme aber ich muss noch mal nachfragen ob es sich mitlerweile was getan hat:
Und zwar nutze ich seit knapp 2 jahren total glücklich Downsampling und möchte auch nicht mehr davon weg. 
auflösung: 1440x810 bei einem 18,5zoll monitor der nur 1366x768 kann.

Nur lässt mitlerweile die Leistung von Treiber ziemlich nach da es ja ein sehr alter treiber ist.  12.11

Hat irgenteiner schon eine Funktionierende Methode rausgefunden wie man Downsampling nutzen kann mit neueren Treibern ?
Die auch sicher Funktioniert
Würd mich freuen wenn da einer was weiß


Gruß Dennis


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Juni 2014)

Du liest scheinbar nicht diesen Thread, sonst wüsstest du schon Bescheid wie das geht mit neueren Treibern 
Hier ist alles erklärt alles !


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juni 2014)

Dann verlinke doch entsprechendes, denn der Startpost ist mega altbacken und erklärt bzw. zeigt dieses keinesfalls!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juni 2014)

Post 243 und 244 sind die aktuell wichtigsten, den Rest übernimmt Goggle  oder weiter lesen.


----------



## Newmen (26. Juni 2014)

bevor ich mein system durcheinander schmeiße.
Dieses system funktioniert defenentiv ???
im moment nutz ich DownSamplingGui0.6
Un hab kein bock hinterher wieder da rumzu doctern um den neuen Treiber komplett zu entfernen damit ich den alten wieder drauf bekomme wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juni 2014)

Ja funktioniert zu 100% hab das auf 3 Rechnern laufen.

Im 5/2014 PCGH Heft ist es bestens erklärt ! 
Seite 30-33.
Auch mal das Heft kaufen, nicht nur auf PCGH.de gammeln


----------



## Newmen (26. Juni 2014)

han aber net das geld um mir immer alle zeitschriften zu kaufen die ich gerne hätte 
darf ich noch fragen mit welchen treiber du fährst ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juni 2014)

Catalyst 14.4


----------



## Yaygod (10. August 2014)

ich weiss nicht ob mir zu helfen ist aber ich frage einfach mal: ich hab mit der CRU methode meinen 1080p bildschirm (AOC i2352Vh) auf 2244x1262 bekommen, will aber 1440p erreichen. ich habe für 1262p die standartwerte vom cru programm genommen. also keine der beiden automatischen lcd-voreinstellungen. 1440p habe ich mit beiden lcd-voreinstellungen und den standartwerten nicht zum laufen gebracht. ich weiß allerdings das es an meinem monitor schon mit 1440p funktioniert. Ich habe vor knapp nem jahr mit der alten methode 1440p zum laufen gebracht; was ja leider mit dem aktuellen catalyst wohl nicht mehr funktioniert.
hat jemand ne ahnung mit welchen werten es funktionieren könnte?


----------



## Newmen (10. August 2014)

ich hatte beschlossen mich heut dran zusetzen und schön neuen treiber zu installieren,

neuen treiber drüber gebügelt hat geklappt.
dann angefangen mit dem adlutil
Da fing es schon an.
Erst wie beschrieben die zwei oberen werte aus dem CMD fenster in die Datei rein war ja kein problem.
Meine Momentane auflösung reingeschrieben wie bei ihm zu sehen 
und dann in die regestry eigentlich alles eingetragen aber funktioniert hinten und vorne net.

Dann is das bild zu größ für den Monitor und alles was zu groß is verschwindet nach unten rechts oder wird gar net erst angenohmen.
Dabei wollte ich doch einfach nur wieder 1440x810 haben.


Dann hab ich von CRU Gelesen hab das ausprobiert so wie das sogar bei pgh beschrieben worden is.
Nöö nimmt keine frequenz an.

Jetzt eier ich wieder mit den Standart 1366x768 rum und bin überhaupt net glücklich.

Gibt es zu der adlutil Methode eine anständige anleitung die mal ein BISSEN bessr beschrieben ist und nicht nur die drei, vier wörter da und auf deutsch ??
da wird ja nix erklärt was man machen muss wenn bestimmte sachen nicht gehen.

Gruß Dennis


----------

